# Emelianenko Fedor vs. Bruce Lee



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2008)

The greatest HW MMA fighter of all time versus (who many believe) the greatest martial artist of all time.

Who takes this?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Oct 25, 2008)

Taichou said:


> The greatest HW MMA fighter of all time versus (who many believe) the greatest martial artist of all time.
> 
> Who takes this?



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 25, 2008)

Taichou said:


> The greatest HW MMA fighter of all time versus (who many believe) the greatest martial artist of all time.
> 
> Who takes this?



 

Anyone who answers Bruce Lee seriously, will receive a neg by me.


----------



## Teach (Oct 25, 2008)

Bruce is an unknown quantity. He never really fought anyone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2008)

Fedor by unholy murder.


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


Hey, a fan of Logen Ninefingers? Here, at NF? :amazed


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, I think this is applicable.


----------



## Zetta (Oct 25, 2008)

I would pay to see this. I really would...


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 25, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Hey, I think this is applicable.



Followed by Fedor going to hell.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Followed by Fedor going to hell.


Where he then triangle chokes Satan.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Where he then triangle chokes Satan.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 25, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Hey, I think this is applicable.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2008)

Bruce Lee takes this, Fedor's slowed down by all that muscle and all those MMA fights have to many rules. In da streetz no one will stop Lee from attacking his pressure points with a 1-Inch Punch.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lee hasn't demonstrated anything for me to say he wins.


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Bruce Lee takes this, Fedor's slowed down by all that muscle and all those MMA fights have to many rules. In da streetz no one will stop Lee from attacking his pressure points with a 1-Inch Punch.


Makes me wonder if you're being sarcastic or not. ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> Makes me wonder if you're being sarcastic or not. ^^



Fedor lacks Bruce lee's elegant frame, someone as tall and muscular as Fedor could never hope to defeat a user of the arts of the orient. In a real fight in da streetz no one will stop Bruce Lee from moving faster than film can record.


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Fedor lacks Bruce lee's elegant frame, someone as tall and muscular as Fedor could never hope to defeat a user of the arts of the orient. In a real fight in da streetz no one will stop Bruce Lee from moving faster than film can record.


Yes, yes, all too true, I suppose.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Bruce Lee takes this, Fedor's slowed down by all that muscle and all those MMA fights have to many rules. In da streetz no one will stop Lee from attacking his pressure points with a 1-Inch Punch.



You forgot to mention that he hits like a truck.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2008)

You forget that Fedor was once hit by a truck and it imploded.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 26, 2008)

Fedor wouldn't last a second, Bruce would be too fast for him to lay down even one hit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Bruce is an unknown quantity. He never really fought anyone.


He was in a gang.

My bias says Bruce Lee, but my logic says Fedor. You have to remember that Bruce killed Chuck Norris though. 

A random fact. Bruce Lee has the record for the fastest punch, like .05 seconds for a 3ft punch. 

Eddie Guerrero beats them all.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 26, 2008)

No, not even admitting bias will make saying "Bruce Lee beats Fedor" look intelligent. It's like saying a cat beats a bear. 

I mean, Bruce lee being a great fighter is just hollywood propaganda.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2008)

I never said Bruce would win. My logic declared Fedor won. 

My sarcasm said Eddie would win. 

Bruce Lee said Bruce Lee would win. 

On a side note, I can't stop laughing at your sig.


----------



## Teach (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahahahaha a cat beating a bear- best analogy ever.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 26, 2008)

Spite Thread


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 26, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I never said Bruce would win. My logic declared Fedor won.
> 
> My sarcasm said Eddie would win.
> 
> ...



Which one?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Which one?


I'm now laughing at your current one more than the Indy one.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 26, 2008)

wtf 

dude Lee rapes Fedor so hard


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 27, 2008)

Taichou said:


> The greatest HW MMA fighter of all time versus (who many believe) the greatest martial artist of all time.
> 
> Who takes this?



A Kung Fu movie star vs a man who made his rep against other human beings?

I love Bruce Lee, but he simply wasn't a career fighter. He was a showman, who had a love of martial arts.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

The one inch punch people.

Bruce lee is the fastest, bestest fighter there is, he would turn Fedor to dust.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Fujita rocked Fedor. Imagine Bruce Lee's awesome 1-inch punch on Fedor's chin? 

Bruce Lee by flying half-moon scissors kick.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 27, 2008)

Fedor would win. Weight is a big factor.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 27, 2008)

Fedor, as great as he is just wouldn't beat Bruce in an all out battle.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

O god........fedor via armbar.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 27, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Fedor, as great as he is just wouldn't beat Bruce in an all out battle.



Bruce Lee is smaller. Fedor is bigger. :/ Plus he is more well rounded.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> O god........fedor via armbar.



Fedor via haymakers. Doesn't need to grapple.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce wouldn't beat any decent MMA fighter that was in his weight class, let alone motherfucking Fedor.


----------



## Cacofonix (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotta hand it to Fedor.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 28, 2008)

Kakashi sucks said:


> wtf
> 
> dude Lee rapes Fedor so hard





rawrawraw said:


> Fedor, as great as he is just wouldn't beat Bruce in an all out battle.


How, pray tell, did you both come to this conclusion?

Lee, a guy who weighed around 120-130lbs, is supposed to beat a guy weighing around 235lbs, who is stronger, arguably faster, has waaaay more experience in competition, and is an expert in two aspects of fighting (takedowns and ground fighting) that Lee has absolutely no training in whatsoever?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 28, 2008)

Taichou said:


> How, pray tell, did you both come to this conclusion?
> 
> Lee, a guy who weighed around 120-130lbs, is supposed to beat a guy weighing around 235lbs, who is stronger, arguably faster, has waaaay more experience in competition, and is an expert in two aspects of fighting (takedowns and ground fighting) that Lee has absolutely no training in whatsoever?



Lee would one inch punch Fedor and he'd die.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 28, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Lee would one inch punch Fedor and he'd die.



RUSRS? **


----------



## Ippy (Oct 28, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Lee would one inch punch Fedor and he'd die.


Will Fedor be standing stationary, square, in front of a chair, and make no moves to defend himself?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a feeling Fedor could let Lee one inch punch him on the chin and still win it.

I heard Bruce weighed about 135, an interesting match to see would be vs Miguel Torres.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 28, 2008)

> Lee, a guy who weighed around 120-130lbs, is supposed to beat a guy weighing around 235lbs, who is stronger, arguably faster, has waaaay more experience in competition, and is an expert in two aspects of fighting (takedowns and ground fighting) that Lee has absolutely no training in whatsoever?


Lol, Fedor if he pleased could rip Lee's limbs off.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I have a feeling Fedor could let Lee one inch punch him on the chin and still win it.



Anyone of us could survive a one inch punch.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 29, 2008)

Taichou said:


> How, pray tell, did you both come to this conclusion?
> 
> Lee, a guy who weighed around 120-130lbs, is supposed to beat a guy weighing around 235lbs, who is stronger, arguably faster, has waaaay more experience in competition, and is an expert in two aspects of fighting (takedowns and ground fighting) that Lee has absolutely no training in whatsoever?



One Inch punch to Fedor's pressure points. So much force will be place don it the rest of his pressure points will explode.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 29, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Anyone of us could survive a one inch punch.



Yeah, just stand two inches away.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> One Inch punch to Fedor's pressure points. So much force will be place don it the rest of his pressure points will explode.



AHTATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAH!!!1!



Darklyre said:


> Yeah, just stand two inches away.



 lol reps


----------



## Federer (Oct 29, 2008)

Allright, I wanna be an asshole, Bruce Lee FTW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

To be fair I think we should give Fedor 5 months training in Jeet kune do. Otherwise Bruce STOMPS. It's the perfect martial arts form.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 29, 2008)

Bruce kicks around 150lb sand bags for fun. Bruce is faster and has quicker reflexes than Fedor. Fedor may be a monster in MMA and grappling and arm bars and shit, but Bruce is a martial arts legend. He'd attack the legs, 1 inch punch the pressure points and make a bloody mess out of Fedor's face.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Why hasn't this excrement been closed yet?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 30, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Bruce kicks around 150lb sand bags for fun. Bruce is faster and has quicker reflexes than Fedor. Fedor may be a monster in MMA and grappling and arm bars and shit, but Bruce is a martial arts legend. He'd attack the legs, 1 inch punch the pressure points and make a bloody mess out of Fedor's face.



You are a clueless amateur.

I could just show a vid of how weak his kicks and punches were. No he wasn't faster than Fedor. Saying "Fedor is a monster in MMA, but that wouldn't really help him against Bruce, HUR HUR!" is like, "Hey, Michael Jordan may be the best Basketball player ever, but he loses to Lebron James cuz he shot 5 succesive full cort shots in a commercial." Actually, this is insufficient as hell, considering Lebron is a beast actually.

You're basically claiming that a guy, who defeated like evryone in the heavyweight class in the biggest stage ever, loses to an actor, who had little traning in a martial art that is ineffective as hell, who also is la lightweight at best.

Really?

No Bruce is no martial arts legend, just like Santa isn't distributing presents to everyone at Christmas Eve.

If Cro Cop couldn't attack his legs, what makes you think that Lee, who never even fought officially could?

Lol at the OIP.  That doesn't even deserve a reply.


Bruce Lee got manhandled by Gene Lebell. 3 times. Gene Lebell got KTFO by a relatively unnown boxer. This is the greatest fighter in the world at the moment.

Yeah, rape is still rape is still rape.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> AHTATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAH!!!1!



You think this is a joke, you ever see the British dub of the Chinese documentary on Bruce Lee. Yea neither have I but I hear he couldn't be captured on camera because he was deflecting the light from the camera with his nails, think about how healthy you have to be to do that.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You are a clueless amateur.
> 
> I could just show a vid of how weak his kicks and punches were. No he wasn't faster than Fedor. Saying "Fedor is a monster in MMA, but that wouldn't really help him against Bruce, HUR HUR!" is like, "Hey, Michael Jordan may be the best Basketball player ever, but he loses to Lebron James cuz he shot 5 succesive full cort shots in a commercial." Actually, this is insufficient as hell, considering Lebron is a beast actually.
> 
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me? You obviously don't know shit about Bruce Lee.  He basically developed and created Jeet Kune Do by himself, which is a martial incorporating many different martial arts, even boxing. Actually, you don't even know shit about anything. Jeet Kune Do is actually very similar to mixed martial arts and many say it is the precursor of MMA. Saying it is ineffective is just plain stupidity.

sokpupet

The president of UFC  Dana White even credited Bruce Lee in 2004 as the father of mixed martial arts.

Bruce is not just an actor. He was actually a multi champion fighter.
He's renowned to be the quickest man to ever appear in tournaments.
He was also known for his incredible strength.

Bruce Lee's 1 inch punch could spring a 235 lb opponent 15 feet away.
Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second. 
Lee could do push ups with either both his thumbs or a thumb and the index finger on one arm.
With a side kick, he could cause a 300 lb sand bag to thump the ceiling(about 4 meters).
Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-lb punching bag. 

Oh, and of the Gene Lebell shit. They never fought legitimately. Once on the set of Green Hornet, there was an altercation and Gene picked Bruce up over his head and Bruce said "Put me down" and Gene said "I can't because if I do you will kill me". In fact, they were obviously joking around and Bruce and Gene were very close friends.

In conclusion, Fedor is not winning.


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2008)

In conclusion,armbar/rear naked choke/ground and pound/or just plain standing up fedor dominates lee,go watch some fedor fights...seriously dude is inhuman.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2008)

feitan said:


> In conclusion,armbar/rear naked choke/ground and pound/or just plain standing up fedor dominates lee,go watch some fedor fights...seriously dude is inhuman.



I'm sorry but Bruce has studied Jujitsu from Wally Jay.
And MMA has too much rules. The basic principle of Jeet Kune Do, is that you do whatever is necessary to defend yourself.


----------



## Kaguya_Isamu (Oct 30, 2008)

The actual match is obviously a foregone conclusion, but I think this thread can be saved from rape by considering a few different scenarios:

1) Burly brawl - Multiple Bruce Lees attack Fedor simultaneously. How many would it take to bring him down?

2) Gauntlet - Fedor has to fight an infinite number of Bruce Lees one-on-one: (a) 5 mins rest between each fight, (b) No rest. How many can he take down?

3) Equalisation - Fedor is shrunk so he weighs 135lbs. Does this change anything?

This might at least give some mileage for gauging how good we think Bruce actually was.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 30, 2008)

_Aokiji's mind:_



anyways what is up with brucelee haters?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Jeet Kune Do is actually very similar to mixed martial arts and many say it is the precursor of MMA. Saying it is ineffective is just plain stupidity.



Bull Fucking Shit.

Do you seriously believe ina ll of humanities attempts to learn to kill better no one ever said "If I know how to strike wiht a blade *&* wrestle I'll be able to kill more people." Even army handbooks from old wars like WW1 have ideas that incorporate multiple styles.


And Jet Kune Do while it isn't a horrible fighting style isn't the best of the unarmed styles and the best forms of martial arts are the ones that teach you how to use guns. 

Being good at martial arts doesn't matter when you're fighting someone who's good at martial arts weight 100 more pounds then you, has a better training regimen, and more experience.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 31, 2008)

The best martial art?

Trigger discipline.


----------



## Federer (Oct 31, 2008)

There isn't a such thing as "the best martial arts" whatsoever. It depends on the user of the martial arts.

Has anyone mentioned that Bruce Lee kicks with 300 km/s.


----------



## HOYLTHIS (Oct 31, 2008)

Bruce Lee uses shining finger then combos into god finger, fight ends in .05 seconds.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? You obviously don't know shit about Bruce Lee.  He basically developed and created Jeet Kune Do by himself, which is a martial incorporating many different martial arts, even boxing. Actually, you don't even know shit about anything. Jeet Kune Do is actually very similar to mixed martial arts and many say it is the precursor of MMA. Saying it is ineffective is just plain stupidity.


Warriors and fighters have been mixing different techniques for centuries.

You really mean to tell me no one else has thought of the idea until Lee?

Shit, even Jigoro Kano's classic Judo (not today's watered down sport version) did it long before Lee was ever even born.



rawrawraw said:


> *Naruto Yaoi FC*
> 
> 
> The president of UFC  Dana White even credited Bruce Lee in 2004 as the father of mixed martial arts.


Dana White has also said...

?He?s[Fedor] not the best pound-for-pound fighter, *not even close*, but he?s one of the four or five best heavyweights.? 

He's a fight promoter, who talks a lot of shit at that.  Let's not quote everything he says as law.



rawrawraw said:


> Bruce is not just an actor. He was actually a multi champion fighter.
> He's renowned to be the quickest man to ever appear in tournaments.
> He was also known for his incredible strength.


O rly?

Then you'd have no problem listing the tournaments he fought in, where they were located, the dates, times, weight classes, promotion company....



rawrawraw said:


> Bruce Lee's 1 inch punch could spring a 235 lb opponent 15 feet away.


"opponent"?

More like demonstration dummy, who was standing stationary in a poor stance, and fell back a foot.



rawrawraw said:


> Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.
> Lee could do push ups with either both his thumbs or a thumb and the index finger on one arm.
> With a side kick, he could cause a 300 lb sand bag to thump the ceiling(about 4 meters).
> Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-lb punching bag.


Judging from this vid, all you listed is either BS or something that is not indicative of fighting ability.


----------



## Orion (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL DANA WHITE,that guy needs to go hang himself seriously.


----------



## konflikti (Oct 31, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> The basic principle of Jeet Kune Do, is that you do whatever is necessary to defend yourself.



In this particular case I'd suggest running like hell. That might actually work.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 31, 2008)

Why isnt this closed yet?  First Bruce was an actor,second MMA is the real thing,lol Jeet Kun Do.As for Bruce Lee's "peak human" perfomance,he squated with 60kg girly weights,Fedor would eat him alive.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 31, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> *There isn't a such thing as "the best martial arts" whatsoever. It depends on the user of the martial arts.*
> 
> Has anyone mentioned that Bruce Lee kicks with 300 km/s.



Muay Thai is not a better martial art than Butokukai.


















Yeah, right.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 31, 2008)

Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 1) Burly brawl - Multiple Bruce Lees attack Fedor simultaneously. How many would it take to bring him down?



4.



Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 2) Gauntlet - Fedor has to fight an infinite number of Bruce Lees one-on-one: (a) 5 mins rest between each fight, (b) No rest. How many can he take down?



a: 16

b: 10



Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 3) Equalisation - Fedor is shrunk so he weighs 135lbs. Does this change anything?



Not much.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 1, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I'm sorry but Bruce has studied Jujitsu from Wally Jay.


Proof?

All I saw was that they were good friends.



Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 3) Equalisation - Fedor is shrunk so he weighs 135lbs. Does this change anything?


No.

Lee would still be facing a vastly superior opponent.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Nov 1, 2008)

Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 1) Burly brawl - Multiple Bruce Lees attack Fedor simultaneously. How many would it take to bring him down?



Bloodlusted lee should just stamp on the side of his knee or something while the others distract him.

4 to 5



Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 2) Gauntlet - Fedor has to fight an infinite number of Bruce Lees one-on-one: (a) 5 mins rest between each fight, (b) No rest. How many can he take down?



a)However many until Lee gets lucky and damages Fedor. Could be anywhere but im guessing 12-15

b)10



Kaguya_Isamu said:


> 3) Equalisation - Fedor is shrunk so he weighs 135lbs. Does this change anything?



Slightly longer for fedor to rape him. 




Kaguya_Isamu said:


> This might at least give some mileage for gauging how good we think Bruce actually was.


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Muay Thai is not a better martial art than Butokukai.
> 
> Yeah, right.



If there's guy who's twice as big and twice as fast as the Muay Thai fighter, he will probably beat him. No such thing as an *ultimate* martial art. Even Jet Li admitted that you must learn more fighting styles than just one. 

And what's with the Bruce Lee isn't a martial artist? 
People don't even know that his American Chines praticed several martial arts and was one of the first persons who mixed martial arts, Jeet kune do is nothing more than fighting without a style. In his time he challenged everyone, to disprove his statements about mixing martial arts, to become more versatile and more powerful than just using one, no one could do it. 

No one here has seen Bruce Lee fight seriously, so you can't make this thread. Sure this Fedor has pretty much every advantage, he's bigger, stronger, he's alive.  

And Aokiji, how can you prove that one martial art is better than the other? The different techniques a martial art has? If that's the case, Shaolin Kung fu woud be shitting on all martial arts, because you must know, like 1000 moves, able to control like 30/40 weapons etc. or whatever. I saw a documentary about it, with the famous Shaolin Monk in New York on the Dutch television, 1. Shaolin Kung fu, 2. Karate, 3. Muay Thai. But the list was based on what? 

*I would say, there isn't such thing as the most powerful/superior martial art, it depends on the performer. *

This thread is like Joe Louis vs. Muhammad Ali or George Foreman vs. Mike Tyson without having any idea of the abillities of these boxers. 


One thing is certain, a taekwondo user would always fail against a Muay Thai fighter, ehhh......I can't imagine how powerful thos knees and kicks are.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2008)

> If there's guy who's twice as big and twice as fast as the Muay Thai fighter, he will probably beat him. No such thing as an ultimate martial art. Even Jet Li admitted that you must learn more fighting styles than just one.


"being twice as big" isn't a martial art, so that example doesn't really prove anything.  While I agree there is no ultimate one, some are better than others.  Tae Kwon Do is objectively worse than Muay Thai, Karate, or Ballet in terms of how useful it is in a fight(that last one may or may not be serious).  The only real objective way to do it is imagine you had 100 people of all equal skill and physical ability, each of a different style.  Whoever would beat the most in 1v1 has the "best" style.  This is almost impossible to tell, but it does let you think of some rankings, like Muay Thai, Karate, BJJ among the top tier and TKD on the bottom.


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2008)

Gooba said:


> "being twice as big" isn't a martial art, so that example doesn't really prove anything.  While I agree there is no ultimate one, some are better than others.  Tae Kwon Do is objectively worse than Muay Thai, Karate, or Ballet in terms of how useful it is in a fight(that last one may or may not be serious).  The only real objective way to do it is imagine you had 100 people of all equal skill and physical ability, each of a different style.  Whoever would beat the most in 1v1 has the "best" style.  This is almost impossible to tell, but it does let you think of some rankings, like Muay Thai, Karate, BJJ among the top tier and TKD on the bottom.



You said exactly what was on my mind.


----------



## monaroCountry (Nov 7, 2009)

This was a reply I had to another site regarding Bruce Lee v Fedor, his original post in red with my response at the bottom. 


1) bruce used a technique that was strictly combat, he was a martial artists, but not in the traditional sense of using a set style, he instead used an excellent defense and quick footwork to gauge his opponents skill, then struck with deadly precision, speed, and power. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sambo was in part born of native Russian and other regional styles of grappling and combative wrestling, bolstered with the most useful and adaptable concepts and techniques from the rest of the world. The foreign influences included various styles of European wrestling, catch wrestling, Japanese jujutsu, French savate, muay thai and other martial arts of the day plus the classical Olympic sports of amateur boxing, Greco-Roman wrestling and freestyle wrestling. Sambo even derived lunging and parrying techniques from the Italian school of swordsmanship.
Contrary to common lore, Oschepkov and Spiridonov did not cooperate on the development of their hand-to-hand systems. Rather, their independent notions of hand-to-hand combat merged through cross-training between students and formulative efforts by their students and military staff. While Oschepkov and Spiridonov did have occasion to collaborate, their efforts were not completely united.
Each technique was carefully dissected and considered for its merits, and if found acceptable in unarmed combat, refined to reach Sambo's ultimate goal: to stop an armed or unarmed adversary in the least time possible. Thus, the best techniques of jujutsu and its cousin, judo, entered the Sambo repertoire. When the techniques were perfected, they were woven into Sambo applications for personal self-defense, police, crowd control, border guards, secret police, dignitary protection, psychiatric hospital staff, military, and commandos.


2) He spent his entire life studying human anatomy and physiology and had the absolute highest understanding of the human body and how to use it to it's utmost efficiency.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jeet Kune Do is nowhere near as efficient as Combat Sambo. Again the main aim of Sambo is ?to stop an armed or unarmed adversary in the least time possible?. This form of Martial Arts has been finetuned by the Army/Special Forces to be as effective as possible. Compare

Combat Sambo 
YouTube - COMBAT SAMBO VLK PRESENTATION
Jeet Kune Do
YouTube - Demonstracion de Jeet Kune Do Tommy Carruthers


3) While it's true that fedor has been in more fights that have been broadcasted to the public, bruce had several fights with street gang members before he first left china.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fedor has taken part in Sambo, Judo, Combat Sambo and MMA throughout his life including his time in the army where he learnt many of his training techniques. Fedor has represented his country and has won world championships in various competitions. Most of Fedors fights outside MMA are not recorded and televised. Fedor has made short work of UFC champs, boxers, grapplers, wrestlers and Olympic level champions. 


4) If you look at fedor's fights, it's true that he is a powerful striker, but he's also a sloppy striker (and yes he is, go watch him fight and stop whining about it) and for every punch that lands, he throws another that misses.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fedor is actually one of the most accurate MMA striker he is also one of the least hit fighters in MMA. As for his sloppy looking punches, well this is actually the Sambo casting punch, very effective especially in a no holds bard type fighting. 

YouTube - How to throw the Fedor Punch AKA Sambo's casting punch

Fedor is a very smart person and fighter, according to Fedor he has always been good in all of his subjects and especially in his chosen discipline. 

Fedor has intimate knowledge in other disciplines, if you watch most of his fights he actually uses the strengths of his opponents against them. For example using and beating Andrei Arlovski and Cro Cop on their stand up (he used very little of his ground game), beating Olympic Greco Roman wrestling silver medallist Matt Lindland and Ant?nio Nogueira through ground/submission (very little standup).

YouTube - NEW!! Fedor's New Book
YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko Training Seminar in France


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 7, 2009)

Bruce his technique shits on Fedor, extremely fast. Bruce Lee was trained by friggin Yip Man. He gets kicked in the knee by Lee then Lee snaps his neck with a kick.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

you know i remember in 05 there was a huge ass argument on Espn about this and every one got furious "how dare you say bruce lee is just an actor" and this  one guy got pissed and basically said "Okay I'm going to go get official proof that shows that Bruce lee never won any kind of official tournament in his life that all of it was acting and really bad testimony..like in that wong jack man fight"

so he comes back on the show all "i am sorry bruce lee actually won two  tournaments first place in his life i was wrong yadda yadda" he then produces the proof

which was basically this "bruce lee placed first in an amateur boxing competition when he was in high school"

and the second "Bruce and his wife finished first  in a salsa dance tournament"

so yeah that proves he's manly enough to throw down on a dance floor with his women...and not be embarrassed


and what ever the hole wong jack man thing is a mess any ways the lee camp says he stomped him..the wong jack man camp says thats Bs that lee was getting owned so he tried to shank him with broken glass threw dirt in his eyes etc other people said it was a stalemate

then theres the motive i think it was said that Lee challenged him because he refused to train white and black guys...basically any non asian

i think that was the motive for this fight..or when he allegedly defeated another master

in any case the point is that that was Raw bullshit the guy he claimed he fought over that issue had apparently been training non Asians for many many years...and was considered a pioneer for doing it

making the fact that the hole thing actually took place..potentially a  complete fabrication on the part of the lee camp -mind you I'm not saying this is and I'm not accusing the guys of lying for their idol/husband/sensei  but there seems to be among lees Detractors a very strong case for this


take that as you will

but yeah onto the fight Fedor actually has proof backing his skills up actual fights we can measure and Assess he has a record that essentially makes him the rocky Marciano of MMA  and above all that the mans a absolute monster of a human being...big ass powerful fast and very very skilled

i really can't see lee doing anything but getting destroyed here..even if he did do all that he said and others have claimed he did

He's facing some one with vastly greater experience...tremendous power...and versatile skill and the size gap

pretty much fedor has this in the bag


----------



## Ippy (Nov 7, 2009)

I forgot I even made this...





Superrazien said:


> Bruce his technique shits on Fedor, extremely fast. Bruce Lee was trained by friggin Yip Man. He gets kicked in the knee by Lee then Lee snaps his neck with a kick.


Get out.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 7, 2009)

People saying Bruce Lee is nothing but an actor need to do their homework again.

He is both.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Bruce his technique shits on Fedor, extremely fast. Bruce Lee was trained by friggin Yip Man. He gets kicked in the knee by Lee then Lee snaps his neck with a kick.



Are you high or something?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 7, 2009)

Ion said:


> I forgot I even made this...Get out.



You do realize  theres more to fighting than size. Lee's technique was amazing, hell it would have to be when your masters Yip Man. Fedor would win in a UFC fight cause of their gay rules, but in a fight to the death Fedor dies and would be lucky to last a minute.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> You do realize  theres more to fighting than size. Lee's technique was amazing, hell it would have to be when your masters Yip Man. Fedor would win in a UFC fight cause of their gay rules, but in a fight to the death Fedor dies and would be lucky to last a minute.



You are insanely retarded.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> You do realize  theres more to fighting than size. Lee's technique was amazing, hell it would have to be when your masters Yip Man. Fedor would win in a UFC fight cause of their gay rules, but in a fight to the death Fedor dies and would be lucky to last a minute.



..no

fedor would tear him apart and Bruce lacks any sort of proof thats more then heresay to back the rest of what you said up


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 7, 2009)

As soon as Fedor gets his hands on Bruce, Bruce is done for. He'll take his arm right outta the socket, no exxageration.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> You do realize theres more to fighting than size. Lee's technique was amazing, hell it would have to be when your masters Yip Man. Fedor would win in a UFC fight cause of their gay rules, but in a fight to the death Fedor dies and would be lucky to last a minute.


Lol what would Bruce Lee do to Fedor? 

Fedor could literally snap him in two.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I guess its not surprising most of you think Fedor would win. I bet most of you haven't seen first hand how insane some of the martial arts Bruce Lee mastered is.

This threads funny big man crush tiny Asian man. I love everyone's view its so accurate.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Well I guess its not surprising most of you think Fedor would win. I bet most of you haven't seen first hand how insane some of the martial arts Bruce Lee mastered is.



allegedly mastered...colossal lack of proof and massive hype tend to damn lee 



Superrazien said:


> This threads funny big man crush tiny Asian man. I love everyone's view its so accurate.



no master martial artist..on paper

vs Gigantic actual real fighting master with real experience...who has actually done shit we can prove

oh and more skilled..based on actual documented proof..not heresay and claims..that some have begun to doubt by his friends family and followers


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

I like Bruce Lee as much as the next guy I'm sure, but even I can say that Fedor would maul him if he managed to get ahold of him.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> Well I guess its not surprising most of you think Fedor would win. I bet most of you haven't seen first hand how insane some of the martial arts Bruce Lee mastered is.


I bet you ''how insane some of the martial arts Bruce Lee mastered is''. 



> This threads funny big man crush tiny Asian man. I love everyone's view its so accurate.


Nah, it's that a 200lb + trained fighter, a fighter that's had world level fights would beat the shit out of an athletic 145lb pound martial artist with a non-existent career in fighting.
_______

I've said this before but if you respect the man, don't exaggerate what he can achieve as it shows that you're not content with what he actually achieved.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 7, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> allegedly mastered...colossal lack of proof and massive hype tend to damn lee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True you got me there, it is extremely hard to prove all this shit since hes dead. All I can say is stop watching MMA and actually learn about real martial arts. When you understand what some of today's martial artist could do to wreck these MMA guys then you may understand better of what Lee would probably do to them. Failing that all I can say is enjoy your MMA fights and remember its never to late to get rid of your ignorance.


----------



## TheChill (Nov 7, 2009)

No matter the outcome Fedor dies via that Touch of Death shit I saw on MANswers the other day 










Anyone who says the touch is bullshit can kill themselves for crushing my dreams


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> True you got me there, it is extremely hard to prove all this shit since hes dead.]



rocky Marciano's been dead for four decades but we know he's arguably the single greatest competitive fighter in boxing history..

because he left behind proof 



Superrazien said:


> All I can say is stop watching MMA and actually learn about real martial arts.



since you know nothing about my backround or experience..with the stuff or lack there of..or what ever

you should not make claims like this 



Superrazien said:


> When you understand what some of today's martial artist could do to wreck these MMA guys then you may understand better of what Lee would probably do to them.



yeah this is essentially the typical "my kung fu is better east pwns west" type jargin..i see spouted out...

that usually is uttered when a person really can't prove anything

or in real life..when some say says it to a boxer..cause he happens to have a black belt form a mcdojo

and ends up with his face flattened

simple fact is lee has heresay some outright lies..and things he did in controlled environments to back up his skills

Fedor has a legacy created over people he's left sprawled out on the ring

well no to be more accurate He's trained his ass off...and is immensely skilled  and tends to have a verifiable record of trashing people

to qoute The Kingpin before the kicked the shitout of ironically a master of jeet jun do "one often mistakes the difference between flashy moves and lofty philosophies with true  skill in all its refined simplicity" 



Superrazien said:


> Failing that all I can say is enjoy your MMA fights and remember its never to late to get rid of your ignorance.



if all you have left is insulting my intelligence and commenting on my alleged enjoyment of something

spare the forum irrelevant..wasting of text..and back up your assertions about lee



TheChill said:


> Anyone who says the touch is bullshit can kill themselves for crushing my dreams



it would be pretty cool if it where true

but sadly..anything spike claims to be accurate (re..ultimate warrior...gargghh) tends to be complete crap

i mean you can kill people hitting the right spot hard enough..peoples skulls..throat..etc

but its not like i tap you..and your a corpse


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 7, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> rocky Marciano's been dead for four decades but we know he's arguably the single greatest competitive fighter in boxing history..
> 
> because he left behind proof



Oh thats awesome, show some then please.






> since you know nothing about my backround or experience..with the stuff or lack there of..or what ever
> 
> you should not make claims like this



Your right I don't no anything about your background or experience, but I would imagine if you had any in actually fighting or martial arts you would of mentioned so by now. 



> yeah this is essentially the typical "my kung fu is better east pwns west" type jargin..i see spouted out...
> 
> that usually is uttered when a person really can't prove anything



Usually east ends up being better than west but thats more do to their dedication to it.



> or in real life..when some say says it to a boxer..cause he happens to have a black belt form a mcdojo and ends up with his face flattened



Well I won't argue with that, black belts are overrated for sure. Usually those who use Japanese style of martial arts like Karate are ok but just that.




> simple fact is lee has heresay some outright lies..and things he did in controlled environments to back up his skills



Outright lies, well now theres something I would like to see proof to.



> Fedor has a legacy created over people he's left sprawled out on the ring



Yep I am aware of his fights, and if you seriously look at how he fights, as opposed to a real Martial arts master you would understand where I am coming from. But hey maybe its just the gay MMA rules that make his fighting look so sloppy.



> well no to be more accurate He's trained his ass off...and is immensely skilled  and tends to have a verifiable record of trashing people



Yeah because Bruce Lee never trained his ass off. Because training with Yip man and honing a almost perfectly fit body required no hard work at all.



> to qoute The Kingpin before the kicked the shitout of ironically a master of jeet jun do "one often mistakes the difference between flashy moves and lofty philosophies with true  skill in all its refined simplicity"



So whats your point Bruce Lee is all flash? Maybe you should read some of the shit he has wrote.



> if all you have left is insulting my intelligence and commenting on my alleged enjoyment of something
> 
> spare the forum irrelevant..wasting of text..and back up your assertions about lee



I only insult your intelligence of fighting because you sound like all you know about is MMA which comes from watching it. Have you experienced any of these things first hand?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't think you realize MMA is a collection of 'real' martial arts.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Oh thats awesome, show some then please.




First of all, there are regulations in fights. Why do you think they have weight classes? That is a big and huge advantage to Fedor right there.





> Your right I don't no anything about your background or experience, but I would imagine if you had any in actually fighting or martial arts you would of mentioned so by now.



I rather take 43994393 other MMA fighters' words over yours. And they all said Fedor is the greatest fighter who has EVER LIVED.






> Usually east ends up being better than west but thats more do to their dedication to it.



I would say Europe and Asia developed most of the best fighting styles. So in a sense, you are 'right'. Although, where would you place Europe?





> Yep I am aware of his fights, and if you seriously look at how he fights, as opposed to a real Martial arts master you would understand where I am coming from. But hey maybe its just the gay MMA rules that make his fighting look so sloppy.



I'm sorry but this is very ignorant. You obviously do not understand the concept behind MMA and just how hard it is to adjust to your opponent's fighting style. 





> Yeah because Bruce Lee never trained his ass off. Because training with Yip man and honing a almost perfectly fit body required no hard work at all.



And Fedor is pudgy yet he is dominating everyone.  





> So whats your point Bruce Lee is all flash? Maybe you should read some of the shit he has wrote.



Nope, he is not flash. The point is that Bruce will do actually well against opponents similar to his size. In fact, if he were to train in MMA with his discipline, he would be an outright beast. 





> I only insult your intelligence of fighting because you sound like all you know about is MMA which comes from watching it. Have you experienced any of these things first hand?



Just because he doesn't train in fighting does not mean he is not knowledgeable in what he is talking about. 

I'm pretty sure he goes by what other MMA artists have said.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Oh thats awesome, show some then please.[



so you have no clue who this guy is? because i seriously can't believe you just asked for proof but



2



now for the fights 



And, here we go 




Superrazien said:


> Your right I don't no anything about your background or experience, but I would imagine if you had any in actually fighting or martial arts you would of mentioned so by now.



dude where do you think your at? this is an internet vs forum...how many people claim..they know this that and the other...

theres absolutely no point in me..making any such claims...regardless  of what i do or don't know

i see it as totally irrelevant 




Superrazien said:


> Usually east ends up being better than west but thats more do to their dedication to it.



not from what I've seen 




Superrazien said:


> Well I won't argue with that, black belts are overrated for sure. Usually those who use Japanese style of martial arts like Karate are ok but just that.




no any mcdojo is over rated period..sadly the majority of the people who claim..to have the skills come from these




Superrazien said:


> Outright lies, well now theres something I would like to see proof to.



wong jack man fights multiple accounts as i said earlier

the claim that he challenged and defeated him or another master because he out right refused to train non asians

when the guy was widely regarded as being a pioneer for being one of the first...to train non asians..

and such like 



Superrazien said:


> Yep I am aware of his fights, and if you seriously look at how he fights, as opposed to a real Martial arts master you would understand where I am coming from. But hey maybe its just the gay MMA rules that make his fighting look so sloppy.



i would consider a master of martial arts the guy ya know...What is actually recognized the world over...as arguably one of the greatest if not the greatest competitive martial artists of his time

i would consider Joe louis ..who was an Olympic  gold medalist..mohamid Ali and Rocky Marciano True masters of their styles

because they are world level competitors..actually have practical experience  have actually done shit...and are generally regarded as the greatest in history

yes i would consider their like...and fedor..as real masters

and bruce lee..as falling short of the mark by a massive margin..of very very obvious reasons..



Superrazien said:


> Yeah because Bruce Lee never trained his ass off. Because training with Yip man and honing a almost perfectly fit body required no hard work at all.



and the difference being...one has a shit load of sycophants...his own claims...and heresay backing their massive and epic hard work up

the other has..i onno actual verifiable proof that stands under scrutiny..




Superrazien said:


> So whats your point Bruce Lee is all flash? Maybe you should read some of the shit he has wrote.



you should probably..read the second part of fisks qoute 



Superrazien said:


> I only insult your intelligence of fighting because you sound like all you know about is MMA which comes from watching it.



and you have no basis to make such an assumption...Especially...given the fact that your willing to claim..Lee is more of a master

then globally recognised and historically heralded as being..the big wigs of their respective styles 


Superrazien said:


> Have you experienced any of these things first hand?



do i need to be a combat veteran to review to freaking..records...and a bunch of evidence..to determine a victor all of a sudden?

what does my experience have to do with...one person in this match having no proof to back up his shit what so ever

with a guy who is universally considered one of the best at his field...

your experience and my experience has nothing to do with the match at hand

Fedor's record..stands testament..to what he is

and lee's heresay and aggressive..defense. cannot measure up

what you or i may or may not practice or train in has no basis...in a debate..thats based off..proof and records...and solid evidence

of two entirely separate people


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 8, 2009)

well its a good topic. Lets break it down skill wise. Fedor has sambo, judo, and boxing. Bruce well has, bjj, judo, muay thai,kickboxing, wing chun, fencing, savate, karate, etc etc etc. So when it comes down to that id give it to bruce way more options to work with.

Power we all have heard the rumors about fedor wrestling and or armbaring bears,. Bruce well is bruce he dose not need to fight bears because bears submit to him on command.

Plus bruce has way more cardio. so id give it to bruce


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

My god...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Jekidoruy said:


> well its a good topic. Lets break it down skill wise. Fedor has sambo, judo, and boxing. Bruce well has, bjj, judo, muay thai,kickboxing, wing chun, fencing, savate, karate, etc etc etc. So when it comes down to that id give it to bruce way more options to work with.
> 
> Power we all have heard the rumors about fedor wrestling and or armbaring bears,. Bruce well is bruce he dose not need to fight bears because bears submit to him on command.
> 
> Plus bruce has way more cardio. so id give it to bruce


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 8, 2009)

Jekidoruy said:


> well its a good topic. Lets break it down skill wise. Fedor has sambo, judo, and boxing. Bruce well has, *bjj, judo, muay thai,kickboxing, wing chun, fencing, savate, karate,* etc etc etc. So when it comes down to that id give it to bruce way more options to work with.



BJJ: Fedor beat Nog.

Judo: Fedor's main styles are sambo and judo. So, no.

Muay Thai: I don't know any important hw muay thai fighters so I'm not even going to comment on this.

Kickboxing: Fedor > Crocop.

Wing Chun: I don't think anyone uses this style in today's mma.

Fencing: Fedor was in the military. So if you want to argue fencing > ak47s or ak74s, be my guest.

Savate: Again, look at wing chun. 

Karate: Fedor has beaten plenty of Japanese fighters. I'm sure some of them have used karate and all of them were useless against the Emperor.


----------



## monaroCountry (Nov 8, 2009)

Jekidoruy said:


> well its a good topic. Lets break it down skill wise. Fedor has sambo, judo, and boxing. Bruce well has, bjj, judo, muay thai,kickboxing, wing chun, fencing, savate, karate, etc etc etc. So when it comes down to that id give it to bruce way more options to work with.




Sambo was in part born of native Russian and other regional styles of grappling and combative wrestling, bolstered with the most useful and adaptable concepts and techniques from the rest of the world. The foreign influences included various styles of European wrestling, catch wrestling, Japanese jujutsu, French savate, muay thai and other martial arts of the day plus the classical Olympic sports of amateur boxing, Greco-Roman wrestling and freestyle wrestling. Sambo even derived lunging and parrying techniques from the Italian school of swordsmanship.

Each technique was carefully dissected and considered for its merits, and if found acceptable in unarmed combat, refined to reach Sambo's ultimate goal: to stop an armed or unarmed adversary in the least time possible. Thus, the best techniques of jujutsu and its cousin, judo, entered the Sambo repertoire. When the techniques were perfected, they were woven into Sambo applications for personal self-defense, police, crowd control, border guards, secret police, dignitary protection, psychiatric hospital staff, military, and commandos.




> Power we all have heard the rumors about fedor wrestling and or armbaring bears,. Bruce well is bruce he dose not need to fight bears because bears submit to him on command.




Wrong Emelianenko it was the other brother who killed a bear with his bare hands "Aleksander". Fedor and his family were never rich growing up and often faced many hardships.  

Watch 7:50.
Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor in an ungodly stomp.


----------



## Densoro (Nov 8, 2009)

Why was this rezzed? o_O Anyway, I assume the weight difference is all in muscle, yeah? I'm sorry, but I don't see any way that someone my weight could get through a wall like that; I can't even get through my own stomach muscles, and I'm sure a 200-something musclepounder's got abs in spades. As well as everything else.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Ugh, Superrazien retardation in this thread.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 8, 2009)

If this the is OBD Bruce Lee than it's a rape stomp.



If real life then ................ 



Goodbye Lee-sensei


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 8, 2009)

Bruce Lee wins by ultimate penis kick.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Ugh, Superrazien retardation in this thread.



Well I admit there is no proof so he wins the thread. But I seem to be the only one who has first hand knowledge of fighting styles, so no its not retardation. Go educate yourself on some fighting.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> Well I admit there is no proof so he wins the thread. But I seem to be the only one who has first hand knowledge of fighting styles, so no its not retardation. Go educate yourself on some fighting.


I'm going to call your bluff and ask you to drop some of this so called ''knowledge''. If you had a knowledge of fighting styles and fighting you wouldn't be saying what you're saying


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out the convo in my profile if you want some giggles.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> According to your logic Stone Clod Steve Austin could kick Jet Li's ass.


It's funny because Stone Cold Steve Austin would kick Jet Li's ass.

Seriously, if Fedor decided to bend Bruce Lee over and rape him. Bruce wouldn't be able to do a damn thing about it other than scream and that's only if Fedor decided not to choke him.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd give it to Fedor.  60+ lbs weight difference, reach advantage, and something like 35 years of evolution of MMA.  Bruce helped start MMA, but 35 some odd years later the game changes.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 8, 2009)

Well some people are saying that Bruce has no training what so ever!!!! You all have to be kidding. Bruce as i have stated yesterday in the words of Dana White is the"the father of modern mixed martial arts" Bruce would beat Fedor on a few point he is well versted in diffrent fighting arts. Hell Bruce made his own style by taking the best of the other style and putting into his own. So i would still have to give it to Fedor for being able to armbar bears and what not. But Bruce would be to advanced for Fedor and before Bruce died we was still to advanced before his time


----------



## Glued (Nov 8, 2009)

Bruce Lee was taught how to grapple by Gene Lebelle himself and was respected by Joe Lewis, on of the progenitors of American style kickboxing.

How good was he at grappling, I don't know.
How good was he at kickboxing, I don't know.

 I do know that, despite all of this, Fedor would probably defeat Lee because he trains in Military Sambo.

Fedor can be weighed and measured. Bruce can't.

If I had to gamble I would put my money of on Fedor. However, I really don't know.



> Well I admit there is no proof so he wins the thread. But I seem to be the only one who has first hand knowledge of fighting styles, so no its not retardation. Go educate yourself on some fighting.



Perhaps, or perhaps not. I took wrestling in High School. Shotokan Karate at North Carolina State University and Aikido at my local mosque. Nothing hardcore though.

Some of the other people on this forum may practice martial arts or martial sports as well.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 8, 2009)

Lots of lee wankers.

I respect the man's philosophy and works and all...but Fedor would rape him in an unholy manner.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Check out the convo in my profile if you want some giggles.



yeah i saw..he acts way to high and mighty. and knows far to little



Jekidoruy said:


> Well some people are saying that Bruce has no training what so ever!!!! You all have to be kidding. Bruce as i have stated yesterday in the words of Dana White is the"the father of modern mixed martial arts" Bruce would beat Fedor on a few point he is well versted in diffrent fighting arts. Hell Bruce made his own style by taking the best of the other style and putting into his own. So i would still have to give it to Fedor for being able to armbar bears and what not. But Bruce would be to advanced for Fedor and before Bruce died we was still to advanced before his time



...too much bruce wank too much


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 8, 2009)

Jekidoruy said:


> Well some people are saying that Bruce has no training what so ever!!!! You all have to be kidding. Bruce as i have stated yesterday in the words of Dana White is the"the father of modern mixed martial arts" Bruce would beat Fedor on a few point he is well versted in diffrent fighting arts. Hell Bruce made his own style by taking the best of the other style and putting into his own. So i would still have to give it to Fedor for being able to armbar bears and what not. But Bruce would be to advanced for Fedor and before Bruce died we was still to advanced before his time



Just because you fathered something, doesn't mean you're the best at it.  

In fact, most of the time, those who follow, end up being better than those who started it.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 8, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I'm going to call your bluff and ask you to drop some of this so called ''knowledge''. If you had a knowledge of fighting styles and fighting you wouldn't be saying what you're saying



The best way to show your knowledge in fighting is to see someone fight. I am curious as to how you want me to drop my so called knowledge on an internet forum.



> It's funny because Stone Cold Steve Austin would kick Jet Li's ass.
> 
> Seriously, if Fedor decided to bend Bruce Lee over and rape him. Bruce wouldn't be able to do a damn thing about it other than scream and that's only if Fedor decided not to choke him.



Lmao you and the other dude that said this, really just prove to me of what little knowledge you actually have on this subject. You seem to have the retarded mentality that if your bigger than a person you automatically win because size is everything; such ignorance.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2009)

Just in case people were wondering... this was a spite thread I made way back.

Fedor would DESTROY Bruce Lee any day of the week.

AT LEAST 90lbs weight difference in favor of Fedor, Fedor knows three aspects of fighting that Lee only has a passing familiarity with (clinchwork/takedowns/ground fighting), and Fedor is leaps and bounds ahead of Lee in _actual fight experience_.

Lee has virtually NONE.  He was an actor with only a rudimentary understanding of Wing Tsun, which he never got even a medium level rank in.  He created a philosophy of martial arts (Jeet Kun Do), that cannot be used in favor of Lee somehow winning this match, since it's not an actual style, and it's far from being an original approach to the marital arts.  *No one* can tell me with a straight face that in the centuries and centuries of humans trying to kill one another that no one else thought of mixing different forms of fighting.

And you'd be surprised how many of us saying Lee would lose actually train, or have trained, martial arts.  Me, Gooba, Gunners, mystictrunks, Aokiji, etc...  We know wtf we're talking about.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> The best way to show your knowledge in fighting is to see someone fight. I am curious as to how you want me to drop my so called knowledge on an internet forum.


Not sprouting ignorance would be a reasonable start.......



> Lmao you and the other dude that said this, really just prove to me of what little knowledge you actually have on this subject. You seem to have the retarded mentality that if your bigger than a person you automatically win because size is everything; such ignorance.


Nah I just believe that a 250lb trained wrestler would beat a 140lb actor. You're speaking as though the bigger guys listed are untrained unfit slobs.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

You know I can't help but imagine the look on people's face if these two were to get into a sanctioned fight. 

I'd imagine the look of horror would be similar to the look that was on my face when Lewis beat down on Mike Tyson. It'd be priceless.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 8, 2009)

AHAH THE PUSSY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) GOT 1 SHOTTED!

And then talked shit afterwards.

Knew he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor ate a really good shot in the first round. Rogers has explosive power, but it didn't help much lol.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> AHAH THE PUSSY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) GOT 1 SHOTTED!
> 
> And then talked shit afterwards.
> 
> Knew he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Yea, if you ignore the other shots he took.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> The best way to show your knowledge in fighting is to see someone fight. I am curious as to how you want me to drop my so called knowledge on an internet forum.



this passage sums  up a general lack of knowledge



Superrazien said:


> Lmao you and the other dude that said this, really just prove to me of what little knowledge you actually have on this subject.



well i can't speak for stone cold..but kurt angel definitely should slaughter Bruce lee 

he's not a show wrestler he's a genuine gold medalist meaning He's not just a world class figher

he;s proven he's one of the best...of his era

while lee..can't even match up to that 


Superrazien said:


> You seem to have the retarded mentality that if your bigger than a person you automatically win because size is everything; such ignorance.



when you say words like retarded mentality in tat condescending tone..you come off as massively massively ignorant and also semi trollish

and you think we're arguing size? get it threw your head...do you have a problem reading posts or do you selectively ignore lines?

we're arguing a bigger guy who also happens to be a better figher and more skilled...

will eat bruce lee alive


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 8, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, if you ignore the other shots he took.



Well i meant for the second round only...
Yeah.
I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2009)

If Bruce Lee and Fedor weighed the same Fedor would win.  He is far more skilled at actual fighting.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Well i meant for the second round only...
> Yeah.
> I think you know what I mean.



Doesn't really count as a oneshot if you were hit multiple times before the shot that kos you.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2009)

Also it isn't a bad thing to get one shot, did you see that fucking punch?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 8, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Not sprouting ignorance would be a reasonable start.......



You should practice what you preach. 




> Nah I just believe that a 250lb trained wrestler would beat a 140lb actor. You're speaking as though the bigger guys listed are untrained unfit slobs.



Yeah cause Jet Li is just an actor, he has no training what so ever. I guess when Li was about 17 or 18 and was asked by Nixon to be a bodyguard for him that meant he was just a little weak Asian man. You are speaking as if your big and you know how to fight that automatically grants you a win if you fight someone smaller than you, which really leads me to believe that you have never fought anyone bigger than you, or the concept of fighting in your mind is very black and white. 

Now I want to clear something up about my stance here. Are we talking fighting as in UFC with the rules and all or are we talking a no holds bar fight to the death.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Li was actually a national champion...and a world level competitor

but li...did so in form based compititon

the nixon thing has to be some epic bullshit

though to be fair..movie actor wise

Jean cloud van damme..and chuck norris..did both compete seriously professionally...and did so..and have supposedly very very good records

at their prime..i could see them being a challenge for fedor..

but they;d still loose

any ways Lee wank aside to be fair to the bruce camp he's not that bad

the one who is the biggest fraud in hollywood is steven segal..


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> You should practice what you preach.


This retort would be relevant if I was sprouting _ignorance_ in the thread. [To prevent another witty reply, I'd like to make it clear that I'm not spouting _ignorance_ in this thread]



> Yeah cause Jet Li is just an actor, he has no training what so ever. I guess when Li was about 17 or 18 and was asked by Nixon to be a bodyguard for him that meant he was just a little weak Asian man. You are speaking as if your big and you know how to fight that automatically grants you a win if you fight someone smaller than you, which really leads me to believe that you have never fought anyone bigger than you, or the concept of fighting in your mind is very black and white.


The Nixon statement is more along the lines of Ali in his prime asking a youth boxing champ to spar with him, don't make it out to be more than it is.

If you're big and a more skillfull than a little guy you will paste his ass. Though don't let the previous sentence fool you, size is a deciding factor in fights it's why weight classes exist. 

The concept of fighting in some respects is black and white. Skill + Bigger frame >> Skill + smaller frame. 



> Now I want to clear something up about my stance here. Are we talking fighting as in UFC with the rules and all or are we talking a no holds bar fight to the death.


I don't think it matters, either. A fight with rules means that Bruce Lee wouldn't die as the ref would stop the fight the moment he hit the deck well the fight wouldn't happen in the first place. 

A fight to the death Fedor could eat Bruce alive.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 8, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Li was actually a national champion...and a world level competitor
> 
> *but li...did so in form based compititon
> *
> ...



Whats your point some of the best fighters do fourm based competitions. Mostly because most Chinese martial arts are not designed to arena fight because serious injury and death would be common.

about the bodyguard comment  Im sure you can find more sources if you look. 

I can agree 100% with Steven Segal though.



> This retort would be relevant if I was sprouting ignorance in the thread. [To prevent another witty reply, I'd like to make it clear that I'm not spouting ignorance in this thread]



You obviously are sprouting ignorance if you believe size is a deciding factor. Just because a big guy is trained in some type of fighting style or he is fit, it does not guarantee him a win against someone smaller. Well it probably would with MMA. If Fedor is so great I would love to see him go to Thailand and fight some real Thai fighters where people end up dead. According to your logic if Fedor fought any Thai fighters even by there rules he would win every match because he has training and is bigger than them. 



> The Nixon statement is more along the lines of Ali in his prime asking a youth boxing champ to spar with him, don't make it out to be more than it is.



What ever you say boss you know it all after all.



> If you're big and a more skillfull than a little guy you will paste his ass. Though don't let the previous sentence fool you, size is a deciding factor in fights it's why weight classes exist.



Yeah if your big and more skill full thats obvious you will win. But that still has more to do with your skill and less with your size. You really think Fedor is more skilled than Lee. I don't because I first hand have experience the types of martial arts he was trained in and mastered, and they are no joke. I speak from first hand experience, can you say the same?



> The concept of fighting in some respects is black and white. Skill + Bigger frame >> Skill + smaller frame.



This logic is fail because if the smaller frame is more skill full than the bigger frame, then the smaller frame will win. Just because your big and have some skill doesn't make you a god compared to anyone smaller than you. 



> I don't think it matters, either. A fight with rules means that Bruce Lee wouldn't die as the ref would stop the fight the moment he hit the deck well the fight wouldn't happen in the first place.
> 
> A fight to the death Fedor could eat Bruce alive.



I fight with rules means Lee would lose because he couldn't use any attacks he would do. In a fight to the death Fedor would get nut shot, eye gouged, throat punches. Lee was no Joke he went for all the vital spots with fast speed and precision and I don't care how big you are no amount of training can keep you from with standing shots like that. Or a more simple one like I said before he gets kicked in the knee, there's no way his slow ass would get to Lee before some part of his body is in serious pain.

Like most VS matches I guess instead of writing this long ass replies about style and skill. Lee speedblitz.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor would kill Bruce Lee.


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor wins.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 8, 2009)

Even if you are the father of anything somebody is still going to pick up where you left off and improve on anything that one person has done before him. All Bruce did was started the foundation for a ok fighting system and a great sport


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

The sport was started before Bruce though, but people might not have none that, idk.

What I do know is that I'm drinking box wine.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> You obviously are sprouting ignorance if you believe size is a deciding factor. Just because a big guy is trained in some type of fighting style or he is fit, it does not guarantee him a win against someone smaller. Well it probably would with MMA. If Fedor is so great I would love to see him go to Thailand and fight some real Thai fighters where people end up dead. According to your logic if Fedor fought any Thai fighters even by there rules he would win every match because he has training and is bigger than them.


Sigh this has basically turned into a ''No you'' type argument. As immature as this may sound, ''I'm right, you're wrong'' applies right now. 

Also if Fedor was so great he'd take on the best challenges available........ Which he actually does fighting world ranked fighters. It's weird that you think somebody should take on lesser challenges to prove their metal. 



> What ever you say boss you know it all after all.


I don't know everything, just more than you. [Should be noted that I watched a documentary where you pulled that fact from and the offer was more of a complement than something to be taken seriously].



> Yeah if your big and more skill full thats obvious you will win. But that still has more to do with your skill and less with your size. You really think Fedor is more skilled than Lee. I don't because I first hand have experience the types of martial arts he was trained in and mastered, and they are no joke. I speak from first hand experience, can you say the same?


You don't speak from first hand experience. I'd say your silly statements is proof of this but to make things clearer.

To have first hand experience, you'd have fought Fedor or at least sparred with him. I doubt you even have training with someone Fedor's size. 

Also did you ever consider the fact that the reason you were so amazed is because you got styled on? 



> This logic is fail because if the smaller frame is more skill full than the bigger frame, then the smaller frame will win. Just because your big and have some skill doesn't make you a god compared to anyone smaller than you.


No this logic isn't fail. If you're a fighter of good skill and you outweigh someone a great amount you're going to pulverise them. 



> In a fight to the death Fedor would get nut shot, eye gouged, throat punches. Lee was no Joke he went for all the vital spots with fast speed and precision and I don't care how big you are no amount of training can keep you from with standing shots like that. Or a more simple one like I said before he gets kicked in the knee, there's no way his slow ass would get to Lee before some part of his body is in serious pain.


You're assuming that Fedor would stand around and allow someone to kill him in the nuts or gauge out his eyes. 

A general tip, trying such things against someone that's prepared to fight you will get your ass kicked thoroughly. Especially against a trained fighter than have a greater sense of range, where attacks are coming from etc. Bruce gets close to Fedor he gets grabbled to the ground and choked out.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Whats your point some of the best fighters do fourm based competitions. Mostly because most Chinese martial arts are not designed to arena fight because serious injury and death would be common.



if you can't see the massive gap between a form based competitor and  people with genuine..combat experience...then no one here can help you



Superrazien said:


> ]about the bodyguard comment  Im sure you can find more sources if you look.



so he paid him a compliment?

you seriously think paranoid ass nixon..would seriously allow an Ex people republic champion. a maoist bastard in nixons eyes no doubt

yeah no dude paying him a compliment






Superrazien said:


> You obviously are sprouting ignorance if you believe size is a deciding factor.



yeah..i used to believe this...that great skill can triumph over size

then a guy who..i know was an extremely good martial artist..and was about lee's weight and build

got into it with a gigantic..middle aged hells angel

who the fuck do you think ended up in intensive care

the young whizz kid with a good deal of skill and a room full of trophies

or the gigantic..biker viking...with some four decades of experience..in fucking death matches with other..biker gangsters...and absolutely no professional or refined skill at all

and if you guess the whiz kid with the trophies...I'ma bring out the double facepalm pick 



Superrazien said:


> Just because a big guy is trained in some type of fighting style or he is fit, it does not guarantee him a win against someone smaller.



...if the guy happens to be far more skilled and experienced then the other?




Superrazien said:


> ]Well it probably would with MMA. If Fedor is so great I would love to see him go to Thailand and fight some real Thai fighters where people end up dead.



no puede cer...

no..por que..no..



Superrazien said:


> According to your logic if Fedor fought any Thai fighters even by there rules he would win every match because he has training and is bigger than them.



well he certainly is more versatile then they are






Superrazien said:


> Yeah if your big and more skill full thats obvious you will win.



this is exactly why...he is loosing here


Superrazien said:


> You really think Fedor is more skilled than Lee.




since you compulsively ignore. that Fedor is a world recognized athlete

that guys like Joe louis and kurt angel who are gold medal winners...and guys like ali marciano and yes Fedor

are recognized as the best in the world at what they do? in an undisputed sense...no less in the cases of ali and marciano and louis?

i absolutely think..guys like that especially since they have ya know proof

are way more skilled then lee 



Superrazien said:


> I don't because I first hand have experience the types of martial arts he was trained in and mastered, and they are no joke.



if you had any first hand experience..you'd know what you just..said

comparing masters

to..the best fighters in the world..is a tub of horse shit

and then not calling those guys..who are ya know the undisputed best in the world..are more of a master then say

an actor with a heart full of ambition and potential and a pocket full of dreams



Superrazien said:


> I speak from first hand experience, can you say the same?



when some one..claims this,...i kinda laugh 



Superrazien said:


> This logic is fail because if the smaller frame is more skill full than the bigger frame,



no anime and hongkonfuey..films say that

logic dictates the hulking monstrosity..with practical experience will mangle any master who has never set foot in the ring..or never fought a single..fight in his life that can be documented




Superrazien said:


> then the smaller frame will win.



non sense



Superrazien said:


> Just because your big and have some skill doesn't make you a god compared to anyone smaller than you.



when the giant happeneds to be one of the best in the world

it certainly does 

.


Superrazien said:


> Like most VS matches I guess instead of writing this long ass replies about style and skill. Lee speedblitz.



before or after his face gets caved in?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 8, 2009)

ok one style of chineese martial arts that is in mma is sanshou. sanshou is the style that cunge le uses in mma. great take down and take down defense. it kind of reminds me of thai boxing


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 9, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Sigh this has basically turned into a ''No you'' type argument. As immature as this may sound, ''I'm right, you're wrong'' applies right now.



How are you right? Because Fedor is a UFC champion, because he is excellent at fighting with rules. Or is it cause he is a big man.



> Also if Fedor was so great he'd take on the best challenges available........ Which he actually does fighting world ranked fighters. It's weird that you think somebody should take on lesser challenges to prove their metal.



World ranked fighters according to the UFC of course just because they are world ranked by the UFC does not make them the best fighters. If Fedor went to Thai Land and fought the Thai boxers by there rules he would be dead most likely.


> I don't know everything, just more than you. [Should be noted that I watched a documentary where you pulled that fact from and the offer was more of a complement than something to be taken seriously].



You know more than me? Yeah your right when it comes to UFC you know more than me, but when it comes to actually real world fighting you have not said anything that makes me think you know more than your average guy who watches MMA. 



> You don't speak from first hand experience. I'd say your silly statements is proof of this but to make things clearer.



I do speak from first hand experience and we can keep at this all day. If you don't believe me fine, tell me what I can do to prove it to you.



> To have first hand experience, you'd have fought Fedor or at least sparred with him. I doubt you even have training with someone Fedor's size.



I've fought people his size, he is not such a big guy its uncommon. I've fought and seen much bigger people than him lose to people smaller than them. But this is pointless cause your just going to whine more and say I'm making this up or something. 



> Also did you ever consider the fact that the reason you were so amazed is because you got styled on?



No



> No this logic isn't fail. If you're a fighter of good skill and you outweigh someone a great amount you're going to pulverise them.



Um no that is still fail. He may weigh more than Lee but that doesn't attribute to his strength as much as you would think. Fedor is a big guy but compared to Lee he is all flab. Lee is all tight compact muscle, he designed his training not to get big but for speed. Also you seem to speak from that stance that if you have skill and out weight someone, nothing else matters besides that, you really don't give any credit to actually skill which leads me to believe you have no first hand knowledge what so ever of what you are talking about. 



> You're assuming that Fedor would stand around and allow someone to kill him in the nuts or gauge out his eyes.



Fedor is a slow ass compared to Lee, he wouldn't have to stand around he moves so slow compared to Lee it would be easy pickings. 



> A general tip, trying such things against someone that's prepared to fight you will get your ass kicked thoroughly. Especially against a trained fighter than have a greater sense of range, where attacks are coming from etc. Bruce gets close to Fedor he gets grabbled to the ground and choked out.



Just cause he gets grabbed doesn't mean shit. Have you studied Gong Fu at all? Also it wouldn't matter anyways because before he could even grab Lee he would either have his eyes pokes, his throat punched, or his balls hit. I dare you to try and grab someone after they do that to you. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if you can't see the massive gap between a form based competitor and  people with genuine..combat experience...then no one here can help you



That's not what I meant genius. All I said was some of the best fighter do fourm based competitions. Just to rule them out because they do forum based competitions is stupid. Also how is UFC real genuine combat experience, last I checked street fights don't have rules.



> so he paid him a compliment?
> 
> you seriously think paranoid ass nixon..would seriously allow an Ex people republic champion. a maoist bastard in nixons eyes no doubt
> 
> yeah no dude paying him a compliment



Well what ever just thought it was worth mentioning. It's moot point now anyways. 



> yeah..i used to believe this...that great skill can triumph over size
> then a guy who..i know was an extremely good martial artist..and was about lee's weight and build
> got into it with a gigantic..middle aged hells angel
> who the fuck do you think ended up in intensive care
> ...


What martial arts did he take? How long was he doing it? How old was he? Until you mention any of these your story is just a waste of space.



> if the guy happens to be far more skilled and experienced then the other?


Fedor is more skilled and experienced than Lee? He has been training his whole life, and he trains ever day? He developed his own fighting style? Who was his trainer? 



> well he certainly is more versatile then they are



Which means what? These Thai fighters are much faster than him and there training consists of kicking banana trees all day. Thai fighters bones are so much more dense than a regular person, one knee to the ribs and his ribs would crack. A knee to the head would probably kill him.


> this is exactly why...he is loosing here


No the reason he looses is cause he is less skilled.



> since you compulsively ignore. that Fedor is a world recognized athlete
> that guys like Joe louis and kurt angel who are gold medal winners...and guys like ali marciano and yes Fedor
> are recognized as the best in the world at what they do? in an undisputed sense...no less in the cases of ali and marciano and louis?
> i absolutely think..guys like that especially since they have ya know proof
> are way more skilled then lee



I don't discount that he is world recognized athlete. Its just in the case of an actually life and death match that doesn't really matter as much as you think. Just cause he is the best MMA fighter in the world doesn't mean shit, do you have any idea how many great fighters don't fight in the MMA? Do you realize that you have to fight with rules in the MMA and in a real fight rules don't exist. Winning some matches in a rule based fighting match is hardly proof, and hell all that shit is is sponsors anyways. How do you know people aren't paid to take a dive. Lee was a life long self defense fighter Fedor is a sports fighter. Here is a good example do you think Joe Louis or Kurt Angle would be able to kill a Navy Seal, an Israel Special Force member, a French Foreign Legion man, or a Russian Spetsnaz. Life and Death > Sports.



> if you had any first hand experience..you'd know what you just..said
> comparing masters
> *to..the best fighters in the world..*is a tub of horse shit
> and then not calling those guys..who are ya know the undisputed best in the world..are more of a master then say
> an actor with a heart full of ambition and potential and a pocket full of dreams



Yeah I think I am done debating you now with a dumb remark like that. The other guy is not as ignorant. I'll stick to arguing with him.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

> World ranked fighters according to the UFC of course just because they are world ranked by the UFC does not make them the best fighters. If Fedor went to Thai Land and fought the Thai boxers by there rules he would be dead most likely.



lmao "Thai Land"

Given how the heaviest nak muay are something like 85kgs, which is a good 20kgs lighter than Shiodol, I'm pretty much sure he'd just knock their heads clean off with a single punch

Anyway you're a clown

Fedor eats Bruce Lee alive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

if Bruce Lee was 15 feet tall he might could win this.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty much sure even if he was 15 feet tall Fedor would still win by toebar


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

> How are you right? Because Fedor is a UFC champion, because he is excellent at fighting with rulesand because he is a bigger man than Bruce.


Made the necessary corrections, but you're almost getting the point. 



> World ranked fighters according to the UFC of course just because they are world ranked by the UFC does not make them the best fighters. If Fedor went to Thai Land and fought the Thai boxers by there rules he would be dead most likely.


No he wouldn't be ''Dead''. Further more it's stupid that you bring up Thai Boxing, from what I know you're not allowed to grapple in that sport, basically the rules restrict you more than a MMA match. 

Fedor is no. 1 in a sport where the competition is greater and their a wider variety of styles. 



> You know more than me? Yeah your right when it comes to UFC you know more than me, but when it comes to actually real world fighting you have not said anything that makes me think you know more than your average guy who watches MMA.


Which is still more than you as you've shown to know nothing more about fighting than what you've seen in a cheap subtitled kungfu movie. 



> I do speak from first hand experience and we can keep at this all day. If you don't believe me fine, tell me what I can do to prove it to you.


I said before, stop spouting ignorance. 



> I've fought people his size, he is not such a big guy its uncommon. I've fought and seen much bigger people than him lose to people smaller than them. But this is pointless cause your just going to whine more and say I'm making this up or something.


Were those fighters incompetent. I'm not going to say you're ''Making this up'' because I have seen smaller people beat up bigger people before, the problem is those bigger people were usually pussies/couldn't fight. 

Fedor is a skilled big fighter. 


> No


You should start considering it. 



> Um no that is still fail. He may weigh more than Lee but that doesn't attribute to his strength as much as you would think. Fedor is a big guy but compared to Lee he is all flab. Lee is all tight compact muscle, he designed his training not to get big but for speed. Also you seem to speak from that stance that if you have skill and out weight someone, nothing else matters besides that, you really don't give any credit to actually skill which leads me to believe you have no first hand knowledge what so ever of what you are talking about.


As I've said numerous times. Fedor is not just a big person he is a skilled fighter more skilled than Bruce. 

Fedor has a bigger frame than Bruce, if you think his ''flab'' is detrimental to his fighting style you're sadly mistaken. It's actually more of a set back to have no fat what so ever, it's a good storage of energy, it helps with stamina. Anyway to cut to the point of the argument, it's irrelevant that Bruce's muscles are more defined that Fedor's, Fedor can easily outmuscle him.



> Fedor is a slow ass compared to Lee, he wouldn't have to stand around he moves so slow compared to Lee it would be easy pickings.


No Fedor isn't a slow ass compared to Lee. People need to stop overrating his speed, he'd get grabbed, slammed and his back would probably break as he hit the ground. 



> Just cause he gets grabbed doesn't mean shit. Have you studied Gong Fu at all? Also it wouldn't matter anyways because before he could even grab Lee he would either have his eyes pokes, his throat punched, or his balls hit. I dare you to try and grab someone after they do that to you.


I dare you to try and punch someone in the throat, or do much of anything when they have you in an arm bar. When he gets grabbed it means everything because from that point on he goes from About to be ''Fedors bitch'' to ''Being Fedor's bitch''. 

I haven't read up on Gongfu and I don't care to, it doesn't defy physics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Pretty much sure even if he was 15 feet tall Fedor would still win by toebar


 You may be on to something here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> That's not what I meant genius. All I said was some of the best fighter do fourm based competitions. Just to rule them out because they do forum based competitions is stupid. Also how is UFC real genuine combat experience, last I checked street fights don't have rules.



how is the UFC not real fighting?

you think thats fake blood?



Superrazien said:


> Well what ever just thought it was worth mentioning. It's moot point now anyways.



comments like that have very little barring 


Superrazien said:


> What martial arts did he take? How long was he doing it? How old was he? Until you mention any of these your story is just a waste of space.



22, had been doing it since he was about six..and yeah jeet jun do

still got pwned..mangled and his stupid ass got hold up in an ICU for awhile 



Superrazien said:


> Fedor is more skilled and experienced than Lee? He has been training his whole life, and he trains ever day? He developed his own fighting style? Who was his trainer?



the only thing we have proof of is lee creating his own fighting styel

everything else..is just heresay

fedor is better then him..especially because he is considered one of the best in the world 



Superrazien said:


> Which means what? These Thai fighters are much faster than him and there training consists of kicking banana trees all day. Thai fighters bones are so much more dense than a regular person, one knee to the ribs and his ribs would crack. A knee to the head would probably kill him.



equals..typical tony jaw...fan hype





Superrazien said:


> No the reason he looses is cause he is less skilled.




your right lee is loosing because he is less skilled 



Superrazien said:


> I don't discount that he is world recognized athlete.



thats all that matters thats it right there...He is the best in the world at what he does...nothing else needs be said.. he is out and out better then lee..Period and you cannot dispute this 



Superrazien said:


> Its just in the case of an actually life and death match that doesn't really matter as much as you think.



if you actually say you have personal experience..with this..sort of thing I'm gonna report you for trolling...because that would be a complete lie 



Superrazien said:


> Just cause he is the best MMA fighter in the world doesn't mean shit,



did you seriously just that say this?

what?! what?!


you;ve gone from talking out of your ass..with no clue

to..coming off as a complete fool..now this comment right here..destroys your credibility 



Superrazien said:


> do you have any idea how many great fighters don't fight in the MMA?



sure i do Lee and all the paper masters you here about 

aren't  among them



Superrazien said:


> Do you realize that you have to fight with rules in the MMA and in a real fight rules don't exist.


totally...but that wont save lee

Fedor will destroy him 




Superrazien said:


> Winning some matches in a rule based fighting match is hardly proof, and hell all that shit is is sponsors anyways


.


uh oh..your gonna do it..your gonna do it..



Superrazien said:


> How do you know people aren't paid to take a dive.



yup you just did it..you have nothing left supporting your claims..no evidence what so ever..multiple posters have exposed you as completely inept and clueless with no decent knowledge what so ever


and debunked everything you;ve said

your only defense..is to challenge the credibility of those matches..in a totally unfounded...strawman like manner

congradulations..thou areth now..trolling with a passion




Superrazien said:


> Lee was a life long self defense fighter



bullshit...bullshit

he was a life long actor who's passion was martial arts

his career what he did...more likely the most as to ya know..put over his head

was acting..and pimping out eastern martial arts

his fighting was a life long passion a hobby he took to an extreme

but he was not..what your making him out to be



Superrazien said:


> Fedor is a sports fighter. Here is a good example do you think Joe Louis or Kurt Angle would be able to kill a Navy Seal, an Israel Special Force member, a French Foreign Legion man, or a Russian Spetsnaz. Life and Death > Sports.



you;ve reached the end of your line..with this bullshit right here

and as for Joe Louis..he was i believe a world war two veteran

as was Rocky Marciano so...your attempt to claim their lacking in real death match experience..is hilariously fucking stupid 


Fedor himself i believe as others have said served in the military 

Angel along with ken shamrock..both actually are asked to train marines and army soldiers...so the recognition is there

Further more..your comment means nothing

Lee never was in any fights to the death that can be proven to have taken place...never..no police records from china exist..and what ever you can say about communists..those mother fuckers keep very very good records...so no..just no

I'll take it a step further..Death natches and sports competition..both shit all over

an actor..with a vision and a dream

so yeah..no..


Superrazien said:


> Yeah I think I am done debating you now with a dumb remark like that. The other guy is not as ignorant. I'll stick to arguing with him.



oh no your pretty much running away...because you can;t handle an argument...but I'll take it a step further

Rocky  Marciano Mohamid ali..Fedor..all these guys? Joe louis kurt angel

greatest fighters of their time (in Marcianos case..the single greatest boxer in history..with ali coming in second)

that you are seriously saying lee Comapres..makes you a troll of the first order

go on don't respond..but your wrong..all of your assetions are based off false logic a strong biased complete and utter lack of proof

total inexperience and complete raging wankery of the first order thus your wrong


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 9, 2009)

Did someone just say Fedor is a *UFC* champion?


----------



## Teach (Nov 9, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Did someone just say Fedor is a *UFC* champion?



Fedor Lesnar.


----------



## madcow3005 (Nov 9, 2009)

Not bothering to read 8 pages of Fedor and Lee wank, so here's an important question that needs to be asked:

Is this fight according to sport MMA rules, or all-out brawl to the death?

Fedor may be the world's greatest MMA fighter, but that's under the ruleset of sport combat, where there are no groin/eye/small joint attacks.

If this is an all-out-brawl, almost none of Fedor's ground moves will work. Armbar? Sure, I'll use my other hand and twist your nuts off. Ground and pound? Sure, when you try to mount, I'll knee you or punch you in the nuts. Standing punches? Sure, I'll aim for your eyes.

When you're allowed to strike vulnerable areas like this, the more agile and faster fighter has an edge over the stronger, slower fighter. It doesn't matter how hard you can punch, when a finger in your eye will blind you all the same.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude, combat Sambo is something you *have* to learn to join the Russian army. It doesn't matter whether it's a deathmatch or not, Fedor would brutally kill Bruce.


----------



## madcow3005 (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dude, combat Sambo is something you *have* to learn to join the Russian army. It doesn't matter whether it's a deathmatch or not, Fedor would brutally kill Bruce.



Yes, because a sport fighter who's trained his whole life for sport fighting will automatically know how to take his moves and apply it in a life-or-death fight.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 10, 2009)

*Who knows. I will say, though, that there are an enormous number of retards in this thread, and by retarded I mean motherfucking stupid, And I'm not just talking about the Bruce fans. *


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's against Fedor's beliefs to desecrate a corpse.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> Yes, because a sport fighter who's trained his whole life for sport fighting will automatically know how to take his moves and apply it in a life-or-death fight.



Yea. There isn't much difference between choke to unconsciousness and choke to death.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> Yes, because a sport fighter who's trained his whole life for sport fighting will automatically know how to take his moves and apply it in a life-or-death fight.



Why are you acting as if Fedor fucking Emilianenko has never been in a streetfight in his entire life

I mean seriously now

You think he never had to fight batshit crazy ruskies out for his blood in the streets of his native frozen hellhole

You know how fucked up the russian army is? Fedor was part of it


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2009)

Didn't he and Aleks basically fight at every opportunity before they even considered doing it professionally?


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 10, 2009)

Smaller, lighter guys always win. They just have to have the heart and the will to go the distance. Seriously, just take an Ethiopian child into motivational self esteem classes and within a few weeks you will have championship level competitor on your hands. Put him in with Brock Lesnar and you'll see who gets snapped like a twig and buried in a shallow grave at a funeral attended by barely three people, and two of them were only there for the catering.

Bruce Lee was an inspiration because he came from China, and people often look down on chinese people for being chinese, but then he made movies where he kicked people in the face for being assholes, so all the nerds in world went "Hey, we can get ripped, learn Kung Fu, kill people, and steal their money!"

Suddenly, overnight, you could send off for blow up muscles, and you'd cellotape them to your arms and strut down the street and people would be like "Fuck, I'm not messing with him. He's ripped/has a mental disorder." and hot girls would stare at you, because you'd be keepin' it real, you know?

Anyway, after that, there was stuff like American Ninja and Karate Kid, and everybody knows that ninjas can kill hundreds of people at once. If you believe you are a ninja and get into the ring with a 300lb murder machine, it's pretty obvious which guy is going home in body bags (yes, plural).

Now where am I... You see, probably Bruce Lee would toke up before hand and get into the right mind-zone, and he'd read some philosophy by the fireside, you know, get nice and relaxed, and then he'd reach into the fifth dimension and retrieve Fedor's spine.


----------



## Teach (Nov 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Smaller, lighter guys always win.



I don't know if you're serious but LOL NO.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> Yes, because a sport fighter who's trained his whole life for sport fighting will automatically know how to take his moves and apply it in a life-or-death fight.



You don't know what combat Sambo is.


----------



## Tash (Nov 10, 2009)

lol this fucking thread

Bruce Lee wins

but Fedor can-

NO SHUT UP I KNOW KUNG FU


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 10, 2009)

My chy-nese bah-xing will de-stroy any other martial artist.

Fedor stomps. Horrifically. Beats Lee to death with his own arm.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 10, 2009)

Give Bruce his nunchakus and we might have a fight


----------



## Gooba (Nov 10, 2009)

It's funny because I think Fedor is better P4P, and he has like twice as much P.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 11, 2009)

Well it would just depends on the fight. But if u want a ok fight i would even the weight of the 2 to bruces weight. But if u did not even the weight i would still call bruce and by blinding speed and the almighty one in punch


----------



## Rampage (Nov 11, 2009)

Fedor stomps


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> It's funny because I think Fedor is better P4P, and he has like twice as much P.



Well that's all well and good. But isn't the point of martial arts (and more specifically Wing Chun, which Bruce Studied and based Lee Jun Fan Kung Fu/Jeet Kune Do on) to allow a smaller person to defeat a larger person?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 11, 2009)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Well that's all well and good. But isn't the point of martial arts (and more specifically Wing Chun, which Bruce Studied and based Lee Jun Fan Kung Fu/Jeet Kune Do on) to allow a smaller person to defeat a larger person?



Do you know what being better p4p means?


----------



## Rampage (Nov 11, 2009)

Imagine Tyson vs lee, i swear Tyson will actually kill him with one blow


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 11, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Imagine Tyson vs lee, i swear Tyson will actually kill him with one blow



i'd imagine so

Lee was never in any situation against a monster like mike much less ever took such a beating

he may not kill him but boy would lee not enjoy such a beating


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2009)

It would depend on which Tyson, what state of mind/combat, and what he has on his fists. With 8 ounce gloves, killing would be slow. But with just the standard MMA ones (four pounds I think, correct me if I'm wrong) to simply protect his own hand from his power, and Bruce doesn't stand a chance. =p


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

If Tyson hit Bruce bare knuckled he'd end up in hospital or dead. It would literally snap your neck.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 12, 2009)

> Well that's all well and good. But isn't the point of martial arts (and more specifically Wing Chun, which Bruce Studied and based Lee Jun Fan Kung Fu/Jeet Kune Do on) to allow a smaller person to defeat a larger person?


A small _skilled_ person to defeat a larger _unskilled_ person.  If they have equal skill levels it is almost always true the larger one will win (assuming he isn't just fat).  It is even more true when the larger one is far more skilled than the smaller.

I'm 6'5" 220 and moderately skilled and I regularly get the better of my sparring partners who are more skilled but 5'11" 180ish.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 12, 2009)

lmao..dude the lee guy negged me instead of responding to my argument..

but on topic about Tyson vs Lee

there really is nothing that i can see keeping lee from getting his face smashed..

and i honestly have no idea if he could survive a punch from iron mike


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'm 6'5" 220 and moderately skilled and I regularly get the better of my sparring partners who are more skilled but 5'11" 180ish.



*How are they more skilled than you if you regularly get the better of them? That makes absolutely no sense. *


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *How are they more skilled than you if you regularly get the better of them? That makes absolutely no sense. *



Because they're greater skill isn't > enough to make up for the strength advantage.

Experience
Skill
Strength

At least two of them go to Fedor, one is arguably Lee.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Because they're greater skill isn't > enough to make up for the strength advantage.
> 
> Experience
> Skill
> ...



*And since when is skill separate from strength? Since when is strength or "skill" such undynamic attributes than you can simply say "He has more skill but that guy is stronger?" 

Really you guys are making no sense. Saying Lee get's shredded because of his size and the fact that he's a pretty unknown quantity is just as retarded as saying Lee would rip Tyson's head off. 
*


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

Strength = How much force one can generate
Skill = How to use the force generated most efficiently
Experience = is more or less the same thing as skill but more subconscious or something.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Strength = How much force one can generate
> Skill = How to use the force generated most efficiently
> Experience = is more or less the same thing as skill but more subconscious or something.



*Making your own definitions now?

Strength: the quality or state of being strong; bodily or muscular power; vigor.

Skill: the ability, coming from one's knowledge, practice, aptitude, etc., to do something well: Carpentry was one of his many skills. 

Experience: knowledge or practical wisdom gained from what one has observed, encountered, or undergone: a man of experience.

Skill is no separate from strength, never has been and never will be. 
*


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Making your own definitions now?*



At least I don't mistake strength and skill for the same thing.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> At least I don't mistake strength and skill for the same thing.



*They are the same thing. When you training your strength, you are increasing your skill at producing strength. Almost everything in a fight is a skill. 
*


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *They are the same thing. When you training your strength, you are increasing your skill as producing strength. *



wat_tenchar_


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 12, 2009)

You can see that it was skill that won the early UFCs or at least technique, because it was BJJ that was owning everyone.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 12, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *How are they more skilled than you if you regularly get the better of them? That makes absolutely no sense. *



There are 7-year-olds with black belts. They can do flips, jumping kicks, accurate knifehands, etc. They are, by all definitions of the word, skilled.

I can still beat the fucking shit out of them. The closest thing I have to a black belt is the leather Fossil belt hanging in my closet.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

> *skill*
> 
> 1. 	the ability, coming from one's knowledge, practice, aptitude, etc., to do something well: _Carpentry was one of his many skills._
> 2. 	competent excellence in performance; expertness; dexterity: _The dancers performed with skill._



Either way you don't use skill to create more strength, the closest thing to what you're describing is how boxers and other such fighters use skill and technique to generate as much force as possible when throwing a punch.

+EDIT+
I do believe I mistook skill as technique.



> *technique*
> 
> 1. 	the manner and ability with which an artist, writer, dancer, athlete, or the like employs the technical skills of a particular art or field of endeavor.
> 2. 	the body of specialized procedures and methods used in any specific field, esp. in an area of applied science.
> ...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> There are 7-year-olds with black belts. They can do flips, jumping kicks, accurate knifehands, etc. They are, by all definitions of the word, skilled.
> 
> I can still beat the fucking shit out of them. The closest thing I have to a black belt is the leather Fossil belt hanging in my closet.



*The fact that there are so many kids with black belts just means that schools are giving away black belts like candy on Halloween. You can get a black belt nowadays by memorizing a few movements. It's not a symbol of ability in most places anymore. *



Green Poncho said:


> Either way you don't use skill to create more strength, the closest thing to what you're describing is how boxers and other such fighters use skill and technique to generate as much force as possible when throwing a punch.


*
Strength is muscular tension. The more tension your muscles can produce, the more force they will be able to produce. Therefore, developing the skill to produce such tension can be seen as the same as developing the skill to generate strength. Muscle mass is a by product of many training methods employed today to develop strengh, but it does not = strength. *


----------



## Gooba (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually it is more the height advantage than the strength that makes me do better despite less skill.

Skill is mental, strength is physical, they are completely different.  Watching someone punch you can tell how skilled they are.  How much telegraph, body alignment, kinetic chaining, and stuff like that are the metrics of skill.  Someone larger can do worse at those aspects but still hit harder just because they are bigger.  In my case my less skilled punches go an extra 6 inches.


----------



## Densoro (Nov 12, 2009)

Meantime, I'm still trying to figure out how a guy who only weighs ten pounds more than me is gonna get through the rock wall that comes with being 200+ all in muscle


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 12, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Meantime, I'm still trying to figure out how a guy who only weighs ten pounds more than me is gonna get through the rock wall that comes with being 200+ all in muscle



I'm trying to figure out what you are trying to say here. Are you saying the guy is bigger than you and how he is going to get through you?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Made the necessary corrections, but you're almost getting the point.



What are you saying he doesn't fight with rules? Do you have proof of him fighting with no rules?




> No he wouldn't be ''Dead''. Further more it's stupid that you bring up Thai Boxing, from what I know you're not allowed to grapple in that sport, basically the rules restrict you more than a MMA match.



More than a few Thai Boxing matches in Thai Land end up in deaths, do you really think just cause he is a good grappler makes any difference? Grappling is good and use full but its not the be all to end all of fighting styles.



> Fedor is no. 1 in a sport where the competition is greater and their a wider variety of styles.



There you go he is #1 in a sport. In case you haven't realized sports and life or death is totally different. As I said before just cause your fighting style makes you a great athlete doesn't mean that your going to kick anyone's ass in life or death. Also you say they use a wider variety of styles, but as I said before almost all the styles everyone uses are derived from Japanese Martial arts so its not really that different.




> Which is still more than you as you've shown to know nothing more about fighting than what you've seen in a cheap subtitled kungfu movie.



lol ok there sport. We could keep at this all day, you saying I don't know anything about martial arts. I do know plenty, and it seems I know more than most people here about martial arts. If you actually took time to research or even study under different diverse styles you would see most MMA fighters are average at best. 

"YOURZ DAH DUMB PROVE IT!!" I am guessing you would say. To which my reply is other than showing you first hand through video or something how can I prove it? This knowledge I lack, if you would be so kind as to tell me I will prove it.


> I said before, stop spouting ignorance.



Last I looked I am the only speaking with knowledge from both sides. 


> Were those fighters incompetent. I'm not going to say you're ''Making this up'' because I have seen smaller people beat up bigger people before, the problem is those bigger people were usually pussies/couldn't fight.
> 
> Fedor is a skilled big fighter.



You can be big and skilled and still get beat by someone small who is more skilled. Fedor is big and skilled he's just not as skilled as Lee, and least of all one of the most skilled fighters in the world. I know you didn't say that but some dude did. 


> You should start considering it.


 
As soon as you brush up on your Chinese Martial arts.



> As I've said numerous times. Fedor is not just a big person he is a skilled *fighter more skilled than Bruce.
> *



Here is our main debate. My stance is Fedor is not because based on his fighting and his martial arts discipline (not to mention how slow he is in comparison), its inferior to Lee's.




> Fedor has a bigger frame than Bruce, if you think his ''flab'' is detrimental to his fighting style you're sadly mistaken. It's actually more of a set back to have no fat what so ever, it's a good storage of energy, it helps with stamina. Anyway to cut to the point of the argument, it's irrelevant that Bruce's muscles are more defined that Fedor's, Fedor can easily outmuscle him.



Fedor having more fat means it will slow him down. Which you would have to be retarded to think Fedor is faster than Lee, and you would have to be even more retarded to think speed plays no factor what so ever. You don't seem like a retard so I hope you realize this.


> No Fedor isn't a slow ass compared to Lee. People need to stop overrating his speed, he'd get grabbed, slammed and his back would probably break as he hit the ground.



He would get grabbed? Gong Fu deals with this go read into it. Lee's speed was not overraited.Link removed thats one of his fastest kicks, and its only a demonstration. He kick with such speed and such control he didn't even hit the dude. If you think Fedor can bust kicks out like that then please show some.


> I dare you to try and punch someone in the throat, or do much of anything when they have you in an arm bar. When he gets grabbed it means everything because from that point on he goes from About to be ''Fedors bitch'' to ''Being Fedor's bitch''.



I wouldn't have to worry about being in a arm bar. If I am Bruce Lee the first thing I go for is the throat, and I would be to fast to even grab. If I somehow did get grabbed by the arm, then that's when Chinese Gong Fu arm trapping comes into play. How is Lee going to be Fedor's bitch when Fedor is on the ground gasping for air from getting throat punched. 



> I haven't read up on Gongfu and I don't care to, it doesn't defy physics.



I've read up on numerous Chinese Martial arts, studied Gong Fu, and Wing Chun. I have studied many of the Japanese based Martial arts many of the same Fedor uses except Sambo. But from what it sounds like it's pretty close to most Japanese arts. If you have not read up on Gong Fu, and I am guessing if you have not read up on Gong Fu you have not read up on many Chinese Martial arts. Please never use the word ignorant again until you do.

Just out of curiosity can you post a link to what you believe to be Fedors best fight.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2009)

> What are you saying he doesn't fight with rules? Do you have proof of him fighting with no rules?


No I'm saying that he's an excellent fighter and that he is bigger than Bruce. You asking for proof of him fighting without rules is stupid for the simple fact that there is at least proof of Fedor fighting through his professional career. The same cannot be said for Lee.


> More than a few Thai Boxing matches in Thai Land end up in deaths, do you really think just cause he is a good grappler makes any difference? Grappling is good and use full but its not the be all to end all of fighting styles.


People end up dead in bar fights. I do think the fact that he's a world class grappler along with excellent striking ability it'd give him the victory against people that have not actually proven themselves. You trying to minimise the effect those things would have in a fight isn't proving a thing and isn't going to sway my mind.


> There you go he is #1 in a sport. In case you haven't realized sports and life or death is totally different. As I said before just cause your fighting style makes you a great athlete doesn't mean that your going to kick anyone's ass in life or death. Also you say they use a wider variety of styles, but as I said before almost all the styles everyone uses are derived from Japanese Martial arts so its not really that different.


It's a sport where he is fighting against other skilled opponents. He's proved himself no. 1 in it. 



> lol ok there sport. We could keep at this all day, you saying I don't know anything about martial arts. I do know plenty, and it seems I know more than most people here about martial arts. If you actually took time to research or even study under different diverse styles you would see most MMA fighters are average at best.


And this is why I think you know nothing. 



> Last I looked I am the only speaking with knowledge from both sides.


No you're not. What you're saying is the equivalent of me saying there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. 



> You can be big and skilled and still get beat by someone small who is more skilled. Fedor is big and skilled he's just not as skilled as Lee, and least of all one of the most skilled fighters in the world. I know you didn't say that but some dude did.


He's more skilled than Lee and he's bigger than Lee. 


> Here is our main debate. My stance is Fedor is not because based on his fighting and his martial arts discipline (not to mention how slow he is in comparison), its inferior to Lee's.


Lee isn't that fast. People need to stop speaking like he is Wally West. 

Anyway I really can't be bothered to respond to the rest of your post. Not so much challenging but tedious.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope Cung Le beats whoever he is fighting next.

If Machida can somewhat revive the karate name, Cung Le will do so with kung fu. I think his style is san shou?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2009)

> He kick with such speed and such control he didn't even hit the dude



lmao

Me too I'm so good and so fast my kicks never hit anybody


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 12, 2009)

this thread is awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2009)

does superraizen honestly believe the things he posts


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2009)

Aldric said:


> lmao
> 
> Me too I'm so good and so fast my kicks never hit anybody


man really ive heard you need to be really good to do that

your a master


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 12, 2009)

Fedor's dead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



These are all perfectly verifiable and completely 100% true feats performed by Bruce Lee before he mysteriously died after being shot repeatedly by the mafia after voodoo magic failed.

- Lee's striking speed from three feet reached 500th of a second. This gives him an incredible punching speed of 450 meters per second (over 1000 mph!) and he could hit with over 3 tonnes of force killing women and livestock alike in an orgy of blood and death!

- Lee's combat movements were soooo fast that they could never, ever, EVER be captured on film unless they were slowed down by more than twenty times or more. Give or take.

- In a speed demonstration, Bruce Lee could snatch a dime off someone's open palm before they could close it, and when they opened their hand, they'd find one of their teeth in it's place. Wow! That's fast!

- Lee could hold an elevated v sit position for several months, and he could do so without food, water, or pornography. Afterward his spinal column turned to dust.

- Lee could throw a bag of rice into the air, blast it apart with a kick, and then juggle the falling rice grains with two pairs of chopsticks.

- Bruce Lee could thrust his hands through the engine block of a Cadillac Coupe Deville and pull out the gearbox.

- He was known for performing push ups using only his tongue whilst in a NASA centrifuge simulating ten times the earth's normal gravity.

- Lee once kicked a 1360 kilo (3000 pound) bag and caused it to embed in the ceiling, knocking an elderly resident of the upper floor out of her bed and giving her a fatal heart attack.

- When shadow-boxing, Bruce Lee had to make sure he was isolated from people, as his shadows had a tendency to run up to people and punch their heads off.

- Lee once killed 500 people at once and then shat on their corpses. He did it coz he was bored.

- Bruce Lee once fell down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Actually it is more the height advantage than the strength that makes me do better despite less skill.
> 
> Skill is mental, strength is physical, they are completely different.  Watching someone punch you can tell how skilled they are.  How much telegraph, body alignment, kinetic chaining, and stuff like that are the metrics of skill.  Someone larger can do worse at those aspects but still hit harder just because they are bigger.  In my case my less skilled punches go an extra 6 inches.



*Mental and physical are two sides of the same coin, they are not separate at all. 

And height is not an inherit advantage. It can be, depending on the situation and how you you it. But that goes for just about everything. You beat those people because you were stronger, it's as simple as that. *


----------



## Densoro (Nov 12, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I'm trying to figure out what you are trying to say here. Are you saying the guy is bigger than you and how he is going to get through you?



Nah, I'm saying that muscle is a pretty good natural armor. If I get punched in the gut when I'm relaxed, I feel a pukey. If I get gutpunched and my abs are flexed, I can usually keep the pain on the surface, no sick feeling.

What I'm getting at is that Fedor, having all that muscle, might as well be walking around in platemail; Lee, with the weight that he is, may as well be going at the plate with a dagger. Or at least that's how it seems to me *shrug*

I don't see how Lee can damage Fedor o_o


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Nah, I'm saying that muscle is a pretty good natural armor. If I get punched in the gut when I'm relaxed, I feel a pukey. If I get gutpunched and my abs are flexed, I can usually keep the pain on the surface, no sick feeling.
> 
> What I'm getting at is that Fedor, having all that muscle, might as well be walking around in platemail; Lee, with the weight that he is, may as well be going at the plate with a dagger. Or at least that's how it seems to me *shrug*
> 
> I don't see how Lee can damage Fedor o_o



LOL muscle = platemail wat the heck. 

Lee can damage Fedor like any other person in the world can. Go for the eyes, throat, or groin. There are also his joints, his chin, the back of his head, his knees, and pretty much every other part of his body.  

Majority of people here think Fedor is some sort of walking God of War. He is just a human just like Bruce Lee stop with your fantasies. He is a champion at UFC sure but out of how many competitors? How many fighters are there in this world that are not in UFC and how many of them are actually good but choose not to compete for whatever reasons such as their art does not allow it, they have a better job, they are already fighters in another arena, etc. 

This fight can go either way. Bruce Lee wins or Fedor wins they are both human.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2009)

> He is just a human



No he is not

The dude got suplexed by Kevin Randleman who's a massive wrestler roided up to the gills and landed on his fucking neck, it looked like some super from a Street Fighter game

30 seconds later he was putting Randleman in a kimura and winning the fight

That's not human


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

*Both of these guys should be considered effectively superhuman, honestly. *


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Aldric said:


> No he is not
> 
> The dude got suplexed by Kevin Randleman who's a massive wrestler roided up to the gills and landed on his fucking neck, it looked like some super from a Street Fighter game
> 
> ...



I got hit by a jeep goin 40 mph dislocated my collar bone and stood up. Guess I'm not human either. 

Don't mean to come off as a dick but just saying humans are capable of amazing things.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> LOL muscle = platemail wat the heck.
> 
> Lee can damage Fedor like any other person in the world can. Go for the eyes, throat, or groin. There are also his joints, his chin, the back of his head, his knees, and pretty much every other part of his body.
> 
> ...



Fedor isn't in the UFC.

Based on everything we know of the two, Fedor stomps, literally.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I got hit by a jeep goin 40 mph dislocated my collar bone and stood up. Guess I'm not human either.
> 
> Don't mean to come off as a dick but just saying humans are capable of amazing things.


*
That doesn't really compare to Fedor's feat, at all. 

But the second part of your post is very very true. 
*


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Fedor isn't in the UFC.
> 
> Based on everything we know of the two, Fedor stomps, literally.



Oh my bad I just watched a video of him fighting in an Octagon a couple of days ago I assumed it was UFC. 

Based on everything we know of the two I'm still going to say 50/50. Fedor isn't untouchable and neither is Bruce Lee. If either of them get a decent hit on the other anything could happen. 

@Pimp of Pimps 
*Manly nod of acknowledgment*


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2009)

More like if Fedor gets hit nothing will happen at all
If he can take kicks from Crocop he can take hits from Lee

in retrospect if Lee gets taken to the ground hes gonna be in some serious pain


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> *More like if Fedor gets hit nothing will happen at all*
> If he can take kicks from Crocop he can take hits from Lee
> 
> in retrospect if Lee gets taken to the ground hes gonna be in some serious pain



*What is your basis for this? *


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> More like if Fedor gets hit nothing will happen at all
> If he can take kicks from Crocop he can take hits from Lee
> 
> in retrospect if Lee gets taken to the ground hes gonna be in some serious pain



This is not in the Octagon. Bruce can hit his eye, groin, throat, and etc. Likewise for Fedor which is why I'm saying 50/50.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Oh my bad I just watched a video of him fighting in an Octagon a couple of days ago I assumed it was UFC.
> 
> Based on everything we know of the two I'm still going to say 50/50. Fedor isn't untouchable and neither is Bruce Lee. If either of them get a decent hit on the other anything could happen.



How is it 50/50?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> How is it 50/50?



Because either of them could win in my opinion?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Based on what?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Based on what?



Based on the fact that neither of them is unbeatable


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone can lose. Even Fedor has admitted this. It is just that Fedor has a higher chance of beating Bruce Lee, imo.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Of course anyone can lose a fight.

But that's a horrible argument and not proof that Bruce Lee can win 50% of the time or has as much chance of beating Fedor than he has of being beaten.

I might as well say I can beat Fedor.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Of course anyone can lose a fight.
> 
> But that's a horrible argument and not proof that Bruce Lee can win 50% of the time or has as much chance of beating Fedor than he has of being beaten.
> 
> I might as well say I can beat Fedor.



Once again, Fedor has a higher chance of beating you. But you may win.

And I don't think it is a horrible argument either - just stating the obvious.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> .



I'm assuming you've never been in a fight before... what is so hard to believe about this? 

When I was in first grade I fought against four 2nd and 3rd grade students and won. The shorter, weaker, and inexperienced fighter beat four larger and stronger kids. 

Fedor bleeds like anyone else and can be beat like anyone else


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Shut   up.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Shut   up.



LOL Alright I will stop now not much to say to that


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> LOL muscle = platemail wat the heck.
> 
> Lee can damage Fedor like any other person in the world can. Go for the eyes, throat, or groin. There are also his joints, his chin, the back of his head, his knees, and pretty much every other part of his body.
> 
> ...



I don't think he's any sort of god really, it's just that I only weigh like half as much as the guy and _my_ puny little muscles can let me tank some pretty good stuff. It just seemed to stand to reason that a guy with twice as much muscle content would have at least double my defense. Most likely more, because his bones are probably built up for defense too.

I don't think he's unbeatable at his own game or anything like that, but the surprising amount of tanking power behind my Jack Skellington build gives me a healthy respect for people 50 weight classes above me, is all.

If Bruce can land the eyeshots, though, then I give this to him. Either Fedor will flail around and tire himself out, or if he's really the beast that people in this thread make him sound like, he'll stand there...with no idea what to do. But if he gets ahold of Bruce while he's trying for the blinders, I really don't see how he's getting free.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> I don't think he's any sort of god really, it's just that I only weigh like half as much as the guy and _my_ puny little muscles can let me tank some pretty good stuff.



I want to punch your stomach. :amazed


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Once again, Fedor has a higher chance of beating you. But you may win.
> 
> And I don't think it is a horrible argument either - just stating the obvious.



If the basis of your argument is that there's a 50/50 chance of winning because both are beatable, that is a horrible argument, if it can even be considered a legitimate argument.

Btw, when the chances of me beating Fedor are less than say, 1%, then you can just say I'd lose...


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If the basis of your argument is that there's a 50/50 chance of winning because both are beatable, that is a horrible argument, if it can even be considered a legitimate argument.
> 
> Btw, when the chances of me beating Fedor are less than say, 1%, then you can just say I'd lose...



When did I say it was 50/50 chance in the first place?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't say you did, you took it upon yourself to respond to my post in which I was talking about how the ridiculousness of such a thing.

Maybe you shouldn't have responded?


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I want to punch your stomach. :amazed



Depends, how much do you weigh? XD


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Depends, how much do you weigh? XD



*Stop putting so much emphasis on weight. *

*Let me punch you instead. *


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Depends, how much do you weigh? XD





I would be a heavyweight. I'm only going to tell you that.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Nate Diaz would beat both of them at the same time, anyway.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

> I didn't say you did, you took it upon yourself to respond to my post in which I was talking about how the ridiculousness of such a thing.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have responded?



Why the hell would I respond to your 50/50 point when shadowlords has already answered you? 

You assume that I am supporting his 50/50 point, anyway. 

How much do you weigh, Densoro?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> But that's a horrible argument and not proof that Bruce Lee can win 50% of the time or has as much chance of beating Fedor than he has of being beaten.





Sengoku said:


> And I don't think it is a horrible argument either - just stating the obvious.





Sengoku said:


> Why the hell would I respond to your 50/50 point when shadowlords has already answered you?
> 
> You assume that I am supporting his 50/50 point, anyway.



Are you confused?


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

> How much do you weigh, Densoro?


125 last I checked  Might be up around 130 or so now though. My stomach and my legs are my strongest bits.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

*What do you people think Fedor would say if asked who would win between him and Bruce Lee in a fight? *


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

G'night.

You can leave your argument in my cp accompanied by some green, no pressure.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Are you confused?



Yeah, so what? If anybody else said anything about % chances, you going to call them out by saying they responded to your post? Give me a break. 

You responded to my post in which I said it wasn't a bad argument. I never intended to reply to your post in any way.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *What do you people think Fedor would say if asked who would win between him and Bruce Lee in a fight? *



He wouldn't say anything.

He'd punch you in the face and kill you.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

> 125 last I checked  Might be up around 130 or so now though. My stomach and my legs are my strongest bits.



Yikes, I rather not punch you then!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Yeah, so what? If anybody else said anything about % chances, you going to call them out by saying they responded to your post? Give me a break.
> 
> You responded to my post in which I said it wasn't a bad argument. I never intended to reply to your post in any way.



No, if someone quoted my post and responded to it I would...

Oh, I guess quoting me and writing a reply to my post kind of messed up your plan.

I see the error of your ways.

It's ok.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> No, if someone quoted my post and responded to it I would...
> 
> Oh, I guess quoting me and writing a reply to my post kind of messed up your plan.
> 
> ...




Post #221. 

Yeah, I see major errors. I also see in post #221 that I quoted you.

Good night?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry Sengoku looks like I got you in a pointless argument. 

Havoc good night.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> 125 last I checked  Might be up around 130 or so now though. My stomach and my legs are my strongest bits.



Are you short though? It makes a difference relatively to how light that seems.


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah, yeah, realized a while ago I left that out xD Nah, I'm 6'0". Guys my height should be roundabout 150, from what I've read *shrug*


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Ah, yeah, realized a while ago I left that out xD Nah, I'm 6'0". Guys my height should be roundabout 150, from what I've read *shrug*



I'm 5'10"ish (maybe half an inch either way) and 142 pounds.

A guy you're height should be 150-190 depending on your "frame", not that I know much about that...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

> Ah, yeah, realized a while ago I left that out xD Nah, I'm 6'0". Guys my height should be roundabout 150, from what I've read *shrug*


If they're twigs. I weigh between 150lbs and 160lbs and I'm what 5ft9. 

Someone who is 6ft should weigh about 180lbs unless they're thin.


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm worse off than I thought o_o Here I thought I'd put on weight, but I guess the 2% body fat reading I got years ago is still going strong.

Maybe the visibility of my ribs shoulda clued me in. It's not like BAM, but most of the motions I make in a day spent shirtless give me a good glimpse.[/derailment]


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, you should bulk up. If not with muscle, at least with fat.


----------



## Densoro (Nov 13, 2009)

Been working on that actually, my chest isn't quite as flat as a paved road anymore, and my arms taught me what 'ripples' are in muscle terms xD I didn't know they did that.

Yeah...but this still kinda proves my point. Pathetic as I am, I can take an attack that knocks me to my ass with no pain, and my control of my center is so good that a lean-muscled dude a head taller than me crashed into me and he Power Rangered away while I just took a walking-against-the-wind stance.

So yeah, if somebody like me can tank _anything_, this proves it all the more xD


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 13, 2009)

It's just that punching someone in the abdominal muscles is extremely ineffective. I don't see why anyone would hit someone there. If you hit someone in the torso, you hit them in the ribs. It's hard to cover those up with layers of muscle even if you are very strong. I mean, if Bruce Lee was trying to finish Fedor, he's going to try to go for things like eye gouges/throat attacks. If he doesn't get KO'd in 5 seconds flat, that is.

I notice though that in MMA, when you do the tackles, and grapple with the opponent, if you don't get their arms immediately, they could attack you in this way. The tackle that wraps the legs means that you haven't immediately got their arms restrained. That's a pretty bad thing in a real fight.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

*Lee isn't getting KO's in 5 seconds, that's retarded. Where the hell do you guys get this shit from. 

And I don't know how many times I have to stress that size does not equal strength. There is a relation ship between the two, yes, but it is not so simple as more muscle = stronger. Ask most world class fighters and they will probably tell you what kind of amateur mistake judging a book by it's cover is. 

Regardless of that, you really should aim to be at least around 140 lbs. It's just not healthy to be that light. *


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 13, 2009)

> Lee isn't getting KO's in 5 seconds, that's retarded.



Lee isn't a well honed fighter with loads of fights under his belt. With this ambiguity about his fighting skills/power/physical toughness, the fact that he's a much smaller guy does weigh heavy against him.




> And I don't know how many times I have to stress that size does not equal strength. There is a relation ship between the two, yes, but it is not so simple as more muscle = stronger.



All other things being equal it does, and since we don't know how good a fighter Bruce is (all we really have is his creation of an effective fighting _style_, not any proof of him as a real fighter), and we do know that Fedor is _very_ skilled AND larger, and _more likely_ to be significantly stronger, the match is obviously against Bruce Lee winning.

Bruce Lee never showed strength that indicated he would be as powerful as someone 160% heavier than him.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Bj Penn vs. Bruce Lee would be a better fight.

I'd still pick BJ over him though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

> Lee isn't getting KO's in 5 seconds, that's retarded. Where the hell do you guys get this shit from.


The fact that once he gets a punch to the face he's going to drop to the ground, once he gets grapped he's going to get tackled to the ground.

It's not ''shit'' it's fact. 



> And I don't know how many times I have to stress that size does not equal strength. There is a relation ship between the two, yes, but it is not so simple as more muscle = stronger. Ask most world class fighters and they will probably tell you what kind of amateur mistake judging a book by it's cover is.


Klitchko is heavyweight boxer, Mayweather is better than him pound for pound. There's a reason those two would never fight. The size difference between Fedor and Bruce Lee isn't negligible. Trying to argue that Bruce Lee physical strength is comparable to someone like Fedor is beyond retarded. 

Everything points towards Bruce getting his ass whooped in short time.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> *Lee isn't a well honed fighter with loads of fights under his belt.* With this ambiguity about his fighting skills/power/physical toughness, the fact that he's a much smaller guy does weigh heavy against him.



*And how do you figure this? Because he wasn't a professional fighter who fought for money? Because he didn't have all his fights conveniently recorded? 

Bruce Lee was respected by virtually everyone. He has been reported to have gotten into several street fights and there are even people who say they witnessed the fights. You have videos and witnesses of him performing strength feats like 2 finger push-ups and one arm chins. Has been repeatedly said to have sent people flying who were around double his weight etc. 

I am not saying Bruce would win or vice-versa. But no one here has provided me with one single good reason as to why Fedor would be able to OHKO Bruce or w/e you are suggesting. *



> All other things being equal it does, and since we don't know how good a fighter Bruce is (all we really have is his creation of an effective fighting _style_, not any proof of him as a real fighter), and we do know that Fedor is _very_ skilled AND larger, and _more likely_ to be significantly stronger, the match is obviously against Bruce Lee winning.
> 
> Bruce Lee never showed strength that indicated he would be as powerful as someone 160% heavier than him.


*You can't create a good fighting style without being a good fighter in the first place, that's just retarded. Not that Jeet Kun Do is a style.

Naim Süleymanoğlu, weighing around 132 lbs, snatched more weight than Paul Anderson, who was easily 300 lbs. Alexy Sivokon benched around 510 lbs, at a bodyweight of 140 something. Lamar Gant deadlifted 661 lbs at 132 lbs. 70 year old Karate masters can break baseball bats with their wrists. Gymnasts constaly perform feats that would make the strength of most fighters and weightlifters to shame, and for the most part they are fairly light individuals. This is just off the top of my head.

Physical strength has many, many different aspects and is only part of a fighters arsenal. It's not like Bruce Lee was one of those "SKILL > STRENGTH" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) either. He constantly stressed the importance of strength in a fight.

And yes, weight is probably going to be a big advantage for Fedor. But is does not mean Fedor is 100 times stronger than Lee or anything similar. Weight can also be used against you, though it is hard to do so. 

Like I said before, saying Fedor would shred Lee in a fight (by which I mean no rules) is just as retarded as saying Lee would drop Fedor in a second. 
*


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Densoro said:


> Been working on that actually, my chest isn't quite as flat as a paved road anymore, and my arms taught me what 'ripples' are in muscle terms xD I didn't know they did that.
> 
> Yeah...but this still kinda proves my point. Pathetic as I am, I can take an attack that knocks me to my ass with no pain, and my control of my center is so good that a lean-muscled dude a head taller than me crashed into me and he Power Rangered away while I just took a walking-against-the-wind stance.
> 
> So yeah, if somebody like me can tank _anything_, this proves it all the more xD



You shouldn't let looks determine how you are. Just because you look "ripped" due to weight does not mean you are strong. 

Even if you are able to tank a lot then will you be able to dish them out just as good? That is the question.


----------



## Tash (Nov 13, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I got hit by a jeep goin 40 mph dislocated my collar bone and stood up. Guess I'm not human either.
> 
> Don't mean to come off as a dick but just saying humans are capable of amazing things.





shadowlords said:


> I'm assuming you've never been in a fight before... what is so hard to believe about this?
> 
> When I was in first grade I fought against four 2nd and 3rd grade students and won. The shorter, weaker, and inexperienced fighter beat four larger and stronger kids.
> 
> Fedor bleeds like anyone else and can be beat like anyone else



I punched Godzilla in the dick once.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 13, 2009)

> And how do you figure this? Because he wasn't a professional fighter who fought for money? Because he didn't have all his fights conveniently recorded?



Well... yeah. Anecdotal evidence doesn't really cut it. People loved Bruce Lee, he had a great personality, and re-energised the martial arts movie genre. He was a living legend, so there's been a lot of exaggeration over the years. There's so much myth.

If he had competed in tournaments and actually fought then we would have some actual proof of how he would stand up to Fedor. I don't reject the idea that a smaller guy can have the power and skill to win, it's just that you've got to prove it, and anecdotal evidence and feats of physical condition don't do that. He has to have fighting feats to prove he's a fighter.




> You can't create a good fighting style without being a good fighter in the first place, that's just retarded.



A good fighting style is a logical system of techniques based on appropriateness for the situation, and attacking without leaving yourself open among other things. 
It's actually possible to not be a great fighter and design an effective fighting system. Many styles have objective flaws in them (such as the idea of Kimei in Shotokan, and the chambered punches) which leaves chinks in the all round technique. You can see that the Jun Fan style that Bruce Lee developed (using his Jeet Kune Do philosophy) uses a lot of the western boxing style techniques, especially for footwork, which is far far more effective than the static stances of many traditional Kung Fu styles. Bruce Lee also frowned upon animal forms which are more art than fighting techniques, because they leave you open. Bruce Lee knew all this because he was a smart guy and he was a martial artist, but a martial artist does not, of necessity = a fighter. A fighting style is about technical analysis.

I didn't say that Bruce Lee _wasn't_ a great fighter btw, I just said that we don't have any idea of how great he was. The burden of proof is, of course, on those making any extranormal claims about him.




> 70 year old Karate masters can break baseball bats with their wrists. Gymnasts constaly perform feats that would make the strength of most fighters and weightlifters to shame



I have a feeling 70 year old Karate masters and gymnasts would be torn apart by those weightlifters.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Well... yeah. Anecdotal evidence doesn't really cut it. People loved Bruce Lee, he had a great personality, and re-energised the martial arts movie genre. He was a living legend, so there's been a lot of exaggeration over the years. There's so much myth.
> 
> If he had competed in tournaments and actually fought then we would have some actual proof of how he would stand up to Fedor. I don't reject the idea that a smaller guy can have the power and skill to win, it's just that you've got to prove it, and anecdotal evidence and feats of physical condition don't do that. He has to have fighting feats to prove he's a fighter.



*My problem is not that you think you need proof to come to a sound conclusion, I agree with you on that. I even so much as said Bruce is at a pretty unknown quantity. My problem is that you say things like "He doesn't have many fights under his belt" and "He isn't a fighter." Just because his fights weren't recorded, does not mean he hasn't fought a lot or that he isn't a seasoned fighter. The latter claim is really just ridiculous, we know he was a fighter. I'm pretty sure he participated in fights and he was absolutely obsessed with increasing his fighting ability. *



> A good fighting style is a logical system of techniques based on appropriateness for the situation, and attacking without leaving yourself open among other things.
> It's actually possible to not be a great fighter and design an effective fighting system. Many styles have objective flaws in them (such as the idea of Kimei in Shotokan, and the chambered punches) which leaves chinks in the all round technique. You can see that the Jun Fan style that Bruce Lee developed (using his Jeet Kune Do philosophy) uses a lot of the western boxing style techniques, especially for footwork, which is far far more effective than the static stances of many traditional Kung Fu styles. Bruce Lee also frowned upon animal forms which are more art than fighting techniques, because they leave you open. Bruce Lee knew all this because he was a smart guy and he was a martial artist, but a martial artist does not, of necessity = a fighter. A fighting style is about technical analysis.



*Sure, you can create a style on paper and it may seem effective. But a style is more than just instructions. A style isn't created unless someone can utilize it properly and effectively. *



> I didn't say that Bruce Lee _wasn't_ a great fighter btw, I just said that we don't have any idea of how great he was. The burden of proof is, of course, on those making any extranormal claims about him.



*Agreed, but I'm not making any claims about him. All I'm saying here is that saying Fedor would OHKO Bruce Lee is a ridiculous claim, especially when you consider the reasons most people have for their claims. Likewise, saying Lee annihilates Fedor in a second flat is also a ridiculous claim. *



> I have a feeling 70 year old Karate masters and gymnasts would be torn apart by those weightlifters.


*
Depends on the person, but weight lifting nowadays is a joke. The 70 year old Karate Masters I am talking about are strong as fuck. I'd say they'd destroy most weightlifters out there. Gymnastics is a sport with requires an enormous amount of strength, balance and coordination. 

Physical strength is not a one-dimensional thing, which is what a lot of people don't get. That deadlifter I mentioned earlier could just barely bench his bodyweight. It's not as simple as "this is is stronger than that guy." There are so many aspects to strength it's impossible to name them all. That goes for every aspect of fighting: Tension, relaxation, balance, concentration, coordination, motivation, reaction time etc are all enormous factors in a fight and each have many aspects to them. 

*


----------



## Rampage (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyson would KO lee


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 13, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Tyson would KO lee



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfQFbltBqgE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

^anyone on this board


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No I'm saying that he's an excellent fighter and that he is bigger than Bruce. You asking for proof of him fighting without rules is stupid for the simple fact that there is at least proof of Fedor fighting through his professional career. The same cannot be said for Lee.



Asking for him fighting without rules isn't retarded because it would show us how he really fights in a life or death match. Just because you have proof of him fighting in a sporting event does not mean that his professional career will guarantee him a win in a fight with no rules. From what I understand he is a all around carrier fighter, he is used to fighting with rules. I doubt his first mode of attack would be to go for the eyes, throat, or nuts, any of the most effective shots.


> People end up dead in bar fights. I do think the fact that he's a world class grappler along with excellent striking ability it'd give him the victory against people that have not actually proven themselves. You trying to minimise the effect those things would have in a fight isn't proving a thing and isn't going to sway my mind.



So people have to prove themselves to be excellent grapplers to beat him? Because his striking ability may be good but he is far from the best when it comes to striking, his fighting style alone limits that. Just cause your a good grappler does not mean shit if the other person is much better and faster at striking. Grappling great but just like Fedor its overrated. It's not the be all to end all.


> *It's a sport* where he is fighting against other skilled opponents. He's proved himself no. 1 in it.



It's a sport. Sport does not guarantee wins in real fighting. 



> And this is why I think you know nothing.



And this just sounds like a cop-out to me.



> No you're not. What you're saying is the equivalent of me saying there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.



You who only seems to have shown knowledge only by what you seen on TV, and you even expressed you know nothing about Chinese Gong Fu and don't care to know. You speak only from a spectator point of view, hell your even an uninformed spectator since you know nothing about the martial art Bruce Lee built his basics on. 



> He's bigger than Lee.


Made the necessary corrections



> Lee isn't that fast. People need to stop speaking like he is Wally West.



No Lee isn't like the Flash or anything. But his speed is leaps and bounds ahead of anything Fedors slow ass has shown.



> Anyway I really can't be bothered to respond to the rest of your post. Not so much challenging but tedious.



Yeah I agree this is getting really tedious. I say agree to disagree, and my advice to you. Or anyone really that thinks I am pulling shit out of my ass is to go read up, or study some Chinese martial arts. You will then realize Fedor and most MMA fighters are insanely overrated.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 13, 2009)

> When I was in first grade I fought against four 2nd and 3rd grade students and won. The shorter, weaker, and inexperienced fighter beat four larger and stronger kids.



Yeah, right.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Yeah, right.



Maybe he had a metal bat. Or a gun.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 13, 2009)

Or he was high off Crank.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Most likely he used his retard strength.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2009)

> I got hit by a jeep goin 40 mph



That explains why you think Fedor wouldn't break Bruce Lee like a twig


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien,

Fedor's style is combat sambo. The Russian military utilizes this style for *REAL* fighting. 

Fedor has also been in a real street fight before. Same thing can be said to Mike Tyson.
I fail to see how Fedor is overrated...


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love this thread, the mods/vets get even more annoyed with people saying Bruce wins than any instance where you say Hulk loses.

So easy to wind up.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

Bruce vs Fedor/Tyson/Ali/etc is the equivilent of Goku vs Superman.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Superrazien,
> 
> Fedor's style is combat sambo. *The Russian military utilizes this style for REAL fighting.
> *
> ...



Do the Russian Special forces use it? Cause if its just your basic foot solider that means nothing really. My brother was in the army and they just teach basic take down, and grapple techniques. They don't go to in depth because you most likely won't find yourself in many close quarter fights in war now, and it would take to long to teach more advanced fighting to regular soldiers.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Do the Russian Special forces use it? Cause if its just your basic foot solider that means nothing really. My brother was in the army and they just teach basic take down, and grapple techniques. They don't go to in depth because you most likely won't find yourself in many close quarter fights in war now, and it would take to long to teach more advanced fighting to regular soldiers.



Yep, the Spetsnaz uses combat sambo.

So, now what?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Do the Russian Special forces use it? Cause if its just your basic foot solider that means nothing really. My brother was in the army and they just teach basic take down, and grapple techniques. They don't go to in depth because you most likely won't find yourself in many close quarter fights in war now, and it would take to long to teach more advanced fighting to regular soldiers.


Is your brother in the Russian Army?

Also, Fedor trained Sambo outside of the military.  He competes in Sambo competitions.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Do the Russian Special forces use it? Cause if its just your basic foot solider that means nothing really. My brother was in the army and they just teach basic take down, and grapple techniques. They don't go to in depth because you most likely won't find yourself in many close quarter fights in war now, and it would take to long to teach more advanced fighting to regular soldiers.



You're from Rhode Island but you're brother was in the Russian military? Are you an immigrant?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> You're from Rhode Island but you're brother was in the Russian military? Are you an immigrant?



No I was just using that as an example. I doubt your common Russian solider is trained much better than your common American solider, and like I said Sambo is basically just a mix of Judo and wrestling which is pretty much what our Army teaches.


> Yep, the Spetsnaz uses combat sambo.
> 
> So, now what?



Sorry I should of been more clear. Of course they use it seems to be the standard forum of combat when you join the army there. What I meant to say was, is that what they specialize in? is all the use just an advanced forum of Sambo. I really don't know but I highly doubt it. You can prove me wrong if you like though.

Even if the Spetsnaz use only advanced Sambo, that really means shit in Fedors case. Unless he was a Russian Spetsnaz which I doubt.


----------



## Tash (Nov 13, 2009)

Probably the best part about these kinds of threads are the goofs who think their supposed personal experience holds any weight at all.


----------



## Tash (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> No I was just using that as an example.



So you were lying then


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2009)

guys im a black belt in jeet kun shotokana and a brother who knows a guy who took knowledge in a military clas your wrong


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Your brother knows a guy who was in the Russian Army and learned Combat Sambo?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> No I was just using that as an example. I doubt your common Russian solider is trained much better than your common American solider, and like I said Sambo is basically just a mix of Judo and wrestling which is pretty much what our Army teaches.
> 
> 
> Sorry I should of been more clear. Of course they use it seems to be the standard forum of combat when you join the army there. What I meant to say was, is that what they specialize in? is all the use just an advanced forum of Sambo. I really don't know but I highly doubt it. You can prove me wrong if you like though.
> ...





Havoc said:


> Is your brother in the Russian Army?
> 
> Also, Fedor trained Sambo outside of the military.  He competes in Sambo competitions.


.................


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 14, 2009)

Superrazien,

It seems like most of your points revolve around

1.) Has Fedor ever fought in real life

2.) Is his style effective in real life


These two points have already been answered for you. To say that Bruce Lee is more skilled than Fedor is wrong because both styles are totally different. Fedor is better at sambo and judo while Bruce Lee is better at his style. 

Fedor has been proven to be the best fighter in the world from other professionals and that his style, again, has been proven to be combat effective in real life situation. 

Is Jeet Kune Do effective in the real life? Maybe. I do know that an MMA fighter who uses the style actually lost in Pride I believe. He was trying to pay homage to the late Bruce Lee.

Styles do NOT make a person win, in most cases. It is the person.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2009)

*Jeet Kun Do is not a fighting style, it was more of a philosophy really. *


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Superrazien,
> 
> It seems like most of your points revolve around
> 
> ...


Fedor is more skilled at his style and Lee is more skilled at his style, so what does that leave us with? Also you do realize that Chinese Gong Fu is the base Martial arts for mostly all marital arts, and especially Japanese martial arts. Do you really think Bruce Lee has had no training in grappling if anyone thinks so then I know for a fact they know nothing about Chinese martial arts? Sure he was not a ground fighter but thats because his style is designed to bring you to the ground dead or seriously injured, so basically what we have hear is Lee who has experience with these types of styles VS Fedor who has no experience in any Chinese martial art. 



> *Fedor has been proven to be the best fighter in the world* from other professionals and that his style, again, has been proven to be combat effective in real life situation.



If you were to put sporting event after world I would accept this. But to honestly believe he is the best fighter in the world because he won sporting events is just foolish. 


> Is Jeet Kune Do effective in the real life? Maybe. I do know that an MMA fighter who uses the style actually lost in Pride I believe. He was trying to pay homage to the late Bruce Lee.



Yeah I bet you know a lot of MMA fighters who use Jeet Kune Do. That would be all the MMA fighters. MMA is Jeet Kune Do, all Jeet Kune Do is, is mixing of styles that work for a particular individual. For example.

If you did Boxing, Wrestling, and Fencing, and you combined concepts and techniques of each of these styles into one that works for yourself then you just learned your own Jeet Kune Do. Jeet Kune Do is unique to the person using it, so just because a person says they learned Jeet Kune Do does not mean they know Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do ( I am going to call it JKD from now on). Bruce Lee's JKD was routed in Chinese Gong Fu and Wing Chun, he then studied the western ways of fighting and formed his own JKD. The problem with JKD now is people just view it as a style, so obviously to make money people will open up schools that teach JKD, and have pictures of Bruce Lee over the wall, and make people think they are learning how to fight like Lee.

When in reality all they are being taught is usually a mix of Japanese martial arts like Karate, and Judo. They are missing the very important foundation of Bruce Lee's Chinese martial arts. Which is why most people who "know" JKD are not better than your average fighter.



> Styles do NOT make a person win, in most cases. It is the person.



First off styles do make a big difference in what they teach. Fedor for instance is his best chance at winning is to get you to the ground and dominates you from there. Thats what his Japanese style arts teach. But the Chinese way would just view that as a waste of energy, why bother bringing them to the ground when you can pluck there eyes, or punch them in the throat. Its quick, simple, saves energy, and is much more effective. 

If we are just comparing the people, you got Fedor who is much bigger than Lee but is much slower. Both are very physically fit, Bruce Lee is much more toned and muscular. Fedor has more fat. In this case I just see it as speed VS weight which could end up in a stale mate. Which is why taking into account there specific styles would be important. 



> So you were lying then



Um no genius I was using him being in the army as an example of how common soldiers are trained.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 14, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Fedor is more skilled at his style and Lee is more skilled at his style, so what does that leave us with? Also you do realize that Chinese Gong Fu is the base Martial arts for mostly all marital arts, and especially Japanese martial arts.


So what? Just because an art existed before another style DOES NOT MEAN the original style is better. There is a REASON for evolution in fighting and styles alike.



> Do you really think Bruce Lee has had no training in grappling if anyone thinks so then I know for a fact they know nothing about Chinese martial arts?


Who said anything about Bruce Lee not knowing any grappling?




> Sure he was not a ground fighter but thats because his style is designed to bring you to the ground dead or seriously injured,



I hope you realize that any kind of style will bring injury or death to anyone. You are not saying anything new to me. 



> so basically what we have hear is Lee who has experience with these types of styles VS Fedor who has no experience in any Chinese martial art.



Once again, who gives a fuck about if Fedor does not know any Chinese martial arts. His style is good for him and it works. PERIOD. 





> If you were to put sporting event after world I would accept this. But to honestly believe he is the best fighter in the world because he won sporting events is just foolish.



Then who is the best? Because if you are going to name Bruce Lee, I'm going to be in serious disbelief. 




> Yeah I bet you know a lot of MMA fighters who use Jeet Kune Do. That would be all the MMA fighters. MMA is Jeet Kune Do, all Jeet Kune Do is, is mixing of styles that work for a particular individual. For example.



Maybe I should have worded my words better. The guy basically acted like Bruce Lee would do in a fight. That is strafing from left to right, etc...





> If you did Boxing, Wrestling, and Fencing, and you combined concepts and techniques of each of these styles into one that works for yourself then you just learned your own Jeet Kune Do. Jeet Kune Do is unique to the person using it, so just because a person says they learned Jeet Kune Do does not mean they know Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do ( I am going to call it JKD from now on). Bruce Lee's JKD was routed in Chinese Gong Fu and Wing Chun, he then studied the western ways of fighting and formed his own JKD. The problem with JKD now is people just view it as a style, so obviously to make money people will open up schools that teach JKD, and have pictures of Bruce Lee over the wall, and make people think they are learning how to fight like Lee.



See above post. So in other words, you are saying Bruce Lee's various martial arts would prevent Fedor from beating him even though, essentially, both of them are using the same style?

I really hope your refute to this isnt that
1.) Bruce Lee is a philosopher, therefore, he wins automatically
2.) He is the "founder". Therefore, he wins again. 



> When in reality all they are being taught is usually a mix of Japanese martial arts like Karate, and Judo. They are missing the very important foundation of Bruce Lee's Chinese martial arts. Which is why most people who "know" JKD are not better than your average fighter.



All I gotta say is that his style has yet to be effective in a fight - esp against other high tier fighters. And when I mean his style, I mean using all of his core basics and other advanced techniques.





> First off styles do make a big difference in what they teach. Fedor for instance is his best chance at winning is to get you to the ground and dominates you from there. Thats what his Japanese style arts teach.


You obviously missed the entire point when I said styles. I said styles do not make a person win is because if one style is the best, we will see all these champions with the same style.

AND NO, sambo is not a Japanese style. Yes, it is derived from Japanese arts but the Russian masters molded it to a Russian fighting style.



> But the Chinese way would just view that as a waste of energy, why bother bringing them to the ground when you can pluck there eyes, or punch them in the throat. Its quick, simple, saves energy, and is much more effective.



Pluck their eyes? Who says Fedor can't do the same? I really want to see you pluck my eyes or punch me in the throat because the chances of you pulling that shit off on Fedor is rare. Aren't you forgetting that combat sambo is a military martial arts? You know... a martial arts used for war times?





> If we are just comparing the people, you got Fedor who is much bigger than Lee but is much slower. Both are very physically fit, Bruce Lee is much more toned and muscular. Fedor has more fat. In this case I just see it as speed VS weight which could end up in a stale mate. Which is why taking into account there specific styles would be important.



Bull shit. The power and the weight advantage far outweigh the speed factor here. HENCE, why there are regulations in weight divisions. 

If you want to argue that, go argue against the states.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

@ this turning into a "reel str33t kombat" thread.

Both Lee and Fedor would mop the floor with your average guy in the streetz but that's not what's important in this match. 

SMH @ thinking that eye gouging, groin grabs, pressure points, and so on are deciding factors in most street fights.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 14, 2009)

> Maybe I should have worded my words better. The guy basically acted like Bruce Lee would do in a fight. That is strafing from left to right, etc...



Ugh. Sounds like he probably watched too many of his movies rather than reading about his fighting techniques. Bruce Lee did moves in his films that he said would leave you open in real life, but he did them for flash.

It's not true that Jeet Kune Do is not a martial art, it is _both_ a philosophy and a martial art. The philosophy behind it is "Use what works". The Bruce Lee foundation now uses the name Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do to refer to Bruce's martial art, as Jun Fan was his birth name.

I take it the guy had trained in Jun Fan but also attempted to emulate the attitude that Bruce Lee acted out in his films, like the swagger and everything. Embarrassing to watch?


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya, he even wore the famous yellow and black stripes outfit.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 14, 2009)

Well no matter who would win the fight we the fans would wins.


----------

